# ~ kookey bits ~ my little chibi arts shop :D [CHECK INSIDE FOR STATUS]



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

*Store Status:* _*temporarily closed*_
*Commission List:* _*unavailable*_​
xxxxxxxxxx*Emoticon Chibi Slots:*1.closed2.closed3.closed*Detailed Chibi Slots:*1.closed2.closed3.closed

*Announcements:*
*****Please read!*****​
*June 1, 2014* - My raffle is done (and was a HUGE success) so I'm working on drawing the prizes right now. They're going a little slow right now because of real-life but the speed with which I chug'em out should increase by next week hopefully. Till then, the art shop will be closed! Sorry guys!







*Introduction:*​
Hello, hello! Thanks for stopping by, and welcome to my humble little shop. :3 In my free time, I like to draw cutesy things, and since AC is FULL of cutesy things, it's safe to say I love to draw AC art! I thought it could be fun to share, so voila~! Kookey Bits, my store, was born. 

I usually do a variety of different styles, but due to a severe lack of time because of real-life I have to stick to just these chibis.

*I DO draw:* mayors, villagers, all other AC characters, OC's, males/females, fanart of any other series
*I DO NOT draw:* avatars, signatures, backgrounds, couples/groups/bulk orders

*Samples, Approximate Pricing, 
and Other Details:*

*~EMOTICON CHIBIS~*

headshots: non-animated
cost: 400k

















headshots: animated
cost: 600k
































If I find the emotion too hard to animate, I will ask for alternatives.

full body: non-animated
cost: 750k













I can add one object in your character's hand. *This will cost 50k extra.*

*~DETAILED CHIBIS~*

headshots: sketch
cost: 400k










Normally, these pics will be closer to 200-300 x 200-300 pixels in size.

*Ordering and Receiving:*​
If I have a spot open in the style you want, feel free to leave a post on this thread using one of the forms (whichever applies to you). *You can request only one character at a time.* If the slots are available, however, and no one else is trying to get a spot, you CAN submit another form for another character; I will count is as a separate commission. 

Emoticon Chibi Form:


> *style:* emoticon chibi
> *type:* (pick one -> headshot/full body)
> *animated:* (pick one -> yes/no) **full body chibis cannot be animated**
> *emotions:*
> ...



Detailed Chibi Form:


> *style:* detailed chibi
> *type:* sketch
> *emotions:*
> *lineart color:*
> ...



*Prices listed are only approximate or suggested prices* based on what I've been paid for so far, so feel free to offer what you think is fair (be that less or more). Furthermore, *I take in-game bells, TBT bells, and certain items*. Please visit my *wishlist* and then discuss with me if you would like to do an item trade.

The trade begins when I confirm that we have an agreement and your name appears on the commission list. *If I don't like your price or request, I reserve the right to decline your offer.* 

*I prefer to get the payment BEFORE I start the art.* Let me know when are you free to trade. I am EST, available most weekends, and not so much during weekdays. *If I don't hear back from you for a week (and no attempts to make a payment have been made), I will drop your request and open the space you reserved. * I apologize if this seems a little harsh, but this is to ensure that I can keep spots open for paying customers. 

Once your art is done, it will be sent to you via PM or VM. And then that's it! Enjoy! *Please leave me a wifi review afterwards*, if you can, and I'll do the same.


Spoiler: past trades



-veronicay1218
missbunnehful, gnoixaim, Flari, Snow , Kammeh , sugar9674, fl0ri, Rookie , Megu-chan, pengutango, JellyBeans , sorrynotsorry , mapleshine  , augafey , mapleshine, Snow , Bellxis , EverlastingJulia, ItachiKouyou, River , Carley, ArtemisTheWarlock , Coni , Akikitsune, gamzee, Toffee531, Sunsu, Sej, Konan224, Joonbug, gamzee, Skyfall, Yundai, Joonbug, mayordan, Lady Loki, Ayumi-Crossing, Gardenere, lynn105, MindlessPatch, kildor22, Dinomates, PockiPops, Konan22, mayormars, iamnothyper, darklover, rayquaza128, miko, jupisan, venice


----------



## veronicay1218 (Oct 23, 2013)

SO ADORABLE!
I would love if you could make one thats my mayor's face 
About how much bells would a chibi face cost? (im considering if you could do all my dream villagers LOL) c:
Also is this TBT bells or in game bells?
Thank you!


----------



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

veronicay1218 said:


> SO ADORABLE!
> I would love if you could make one thats my mayor's face
> About how much bells would a chibi face cost? (im considering if you could do all my dream villagers LOL) c:
> Also is this TBT bells or in game bells?
> Thank you!



I could do one of your mayor and maybe one of your dreamie, for now? I don't want to promise too much and not have time for it, haha. But you can always ask for more down the line of you like how your first two purchases come out. 

It would be game bells, and I have no clue as far as pricing goes. Just offer what you think is fair. :3


----------



## veronicay1218 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, I'll discuss with you once I get home and Post some pictures of my mayor
And we can also talk about pricing!
Thanks!


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 23, 2013)

AGHH it's so cute ;o;
omg omg could i request a drawing of zell's face? umm.. say.. 200k? would that be too low?


----------



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

veronicay1218 - Ok, sounds good. I may or may not head to bed actually, as I have work in the morning, but post away whenever you get the chance; I'll check it in a few hours when I get up. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

missbunnehful - That sounds fine to me. What emotion would you like and would you like it animated or still?


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 23, 2013)

kookey said:


> missbunnehful - That sounds fine to me. What emotion would you like and would you like it animated or still?



i'll take animated if that's alright :3 umm.. maybe an emotion of him blinking with the little heart, like what you did with the one on the right in your first post. c: would it cost more to be animated?


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 23, 2013)

Omg omg! I love this! I'll pay 500k for you to do my mayor like the 2nd chibi. I cant wait for your full body <3 (unles.....you'd do one for me now? Lol )


----------



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

missbunnehful - Nope, it's fine.  I really have no concept of price yet on these things, so whatever you want to give me is okay by me. 

I'll probably draw him tomorrow, as I'll be going to bed soon. That ok?


----------



## Flari (Oct 23, 2013)

So cute! I would like to request one aswell. I will pm you :3


----------



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

gnoixaim - Only faces for now unfortunately, but down the line I do plan to open up more options!


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 23, 2013)

kookey said:


> gnoixaim - Only faces for now unfortunately, but down the line I do plan to open up more options!


Lol I assumed so ^^ I'd still like a chibi face <3


----------



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok :3 I'll draw yours tomorrow. I need to go to bed in a bit ahah. Is that ok?


----------



## gnoixaim (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh gosh! Take your time! I should actually go to bed as well, lol.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 23, 2013)

kookey said:


> missbunnehful - Nope, it's fine.  I really have no concept of price yet on these things, so whatever you want to give me is okay by me.
> 
> I'll probably draw him tomorrow, as I'll be going to bed soon. That ok?



yes that'll be perfect! but first, thing is i just recently restarted my town and i only have 2,000 bells. i actually have 2mil, but someone's holding it for me and they haven't contacted me back about letting me pick it up yet. maybe you should just keep the drawing until i can finally pick the bells up, then i'll pay you and i can have it?


----------



## kookey (Oct 23, 2013)

missbunnehful - Ok. I'll do that. Just let me know when you'll be able to trade. :3

I'm off, everyone! Thanks so much for the interest! <3


----------



## nazia (Oct 23, 2013)

Great info.Keep i up.


----------



## veronicay1218 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi yes I would love to buy 2 
One of my mayor (with the heart animation) and another one I would like dizzy's face if that's possible  I'll pay 500k for everything? I'll send over pictures of my mayor as soon as I get back home and have access to my laptop. Thank you!!  (if prices are unfair or such just tell me!)

EDIT: here is my mayor ^_^


----------



## kookey (Oct 24, 2013)

veronicay1218 said:


> Hi yes I would love to buy 2
> One of my mayor (with the heart animation) and another one I would like dizzy's face if that's possible  I'll pay 500k for everything? I'll send over pictures of my mayor as soon as I get back home and have access to my laptop. Thank you!!  (if prices are unfair or such just tell me!)



Price is fine. I don't have set charges yet, so just give me whatever is fair. I do this more as a passion and my love for cute things/AC. :3

I'll get to the drawings tonight (which is quite a few hours away ahaha) when I get home and have access to my computer.


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2013)

I would love one! Non-animated of my current mayoral look (see avatar, and more photos here). 200k and/or if you are looking for streetpass items (balloons, bubble wands, etc) I have lots I can trade. no rush and thanks!!


----------



## kookey (Oct 24, 2013)

Snow said:


> I would love one! Non-animated of my current mayoral look (see avatar, and more photos here). 200k and/or if you are looking for streetpass items (balloons, bubble wands, etc) I have lots I can trade. no rush and thanks!!



Do you want a particular emotion? Simple smile? Blush?  200k is enough, thanks. :3 (OR if you have Katie's world map, I'd gladly take that too, as I've been searching for it.)


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2013)

I might have the world map, I'll look around for it! If not 200k then.

Hmmm....I didn't even think of an emotion, lol! Could you make it like the default basic smile but make the mouth a little more open (like when you do "happiness" or "daydreaming"). I don't want the eyes closed like in those. If that's not making sense simple smile works fine!


----------



## kookey (Oct 24, 2013)

It makes sense. :3


----------



## Snow (Oct 24, 2013)

perfect! I'll let you know if I find the map!


----------



## Flari (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you again! <3


----------



## kookey (Oct 25, 2013)

Flari said:


> Thank you again! <3



You're welcome!  

On a side note, I notice your chibi isn't animating...did I send it broken? D:


----------



## Flari (Oct 25, 2013)

No its not broken haha! I just couldn't put a gif in my signature and I don't have enough bells to buy the animated avatar add on in the shop :3 But I did put it on my tumblr! <3


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 25, 2013)

Oooh I'd love one of these! Could I get an animated one of my mayor's face where she smiles and blushes? ^^ Hang on I'll go get a reference pic for you..

Btw, would 300k be enough?







 (I'm the one with the Gracie outfit)


----------



## kookey (Oct 25, 2013)

300k is fine. As far as the animation, so you want the expression to be a smile then a blush?


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes please! Also, sorry for the crappy reference pic xD I don't usually take many pics on ACNL


----------



## kookey (Oct 26, 2013)

Ahaha don't worry about it. I got the gist of what you look like. Do you want it with or without the sunglasses? And if without what is your eye color?


----------



## Kammeh (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd like it without the sunglasses. My eye color is blue ^^


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 26, 2013)

Those are so cute <3 Edit: The heart animation
Could I have one of my mayor? (500k bells?)
Here are some references:


Spoiler


----------



## kookey (Oct 26, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> Could I have one of my mayor? (500k bells?)



Sure! Would you like with or without sunglasses?


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 26, 2013)

kookey said:


> Sure! Would you like with or without sunglasses?


With Sunglasses please


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 27, 2013)

i'd like one please! 500k? c: 

i like the first sample. btw, would you be willing to make me an avatar? saw you around the forums, and it's adorable! i'd be willing to give you 1 mil for everything if you could make me an avatar too!


----------



## Rookie (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello! Could I get a non-animated face chibi of my Mayor if you have the time? c: I'll pay 600k, if that's ok~? 



Spoiler: References


----------



## kookey (Oct 27, 2013)

fl0ra - Sure! For your sig, how do you want it set up? If it's anything like mine, I could do it, no problem. For your avatar, do you want something similar to mine as well?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rookie - Sure! I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Rookie (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you very much!!


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 27, 2013)

kookey said:


> fl0ra - Sure! For your sig, how do you want it set up? If it's anything like mine, I could do it, no problem. For your avatar, do you want something similar to mine as well?



aww womp, i edited my post because i was too embarrassed to ask too much from you  similar to yours, but with the dream address instead, it's listed in my current sig! and if it's possible, could you also add my dreamie? 

my current villagers are: everyone except o'hare, i have wolfgang now too! also, you don't have to add charlise, i'm trying to move her out! 
dreamie: diana

i also like pink and roses ^^ 
i'll give you 2 mil in total, i feel bad for asking too much!
thank you <3

edit: i'm mayor jennifer from la belle btw!


----------



## kookey (Oct 27, 2013)

For the background image, what scene would you like? I could do something scenic. Maybe a cherry blossom tree at sunset? 

For your avatar, I was thinking of a chibi of you with pink roses in the background? Kind of like mine but instead of sunflowers (my favorite flowers XD) I could draw roses instead.


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 27, 2013)

kookey said:


> For the background image, what scene would you like? I could do something scenic. Maybe a cherry blossom tree at sunset?
> 
> For your avatar, I was thinking of a chibi of you with pink roses in the background? Kind of like mine but instead of sunflowers (my favorite flowers XD) I could draw roses instead.



that's perfect! i'd love that ^^


----------



## pengutango (Oct 27, 2013)

OMG!!! SOOOO CUTE!!! X3

I'd love emoticons of my whole dream village and my mayor!! You already did Zell though... XD Dunno if you'd do another one of him. Not sure what to offer as I'm terrible with naming my own price. T.T I know I can offer royal crowns as I have a bunch, but I honestly dunno how much... Help?


----------



## Snow (Oct 27, 2013)

Have been super-busy but wanted to say thanks again! I love my chibi-face!!


----------



## kookey (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm so glad you like it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

pengutango - Unfortunately, my commissions list is closed at the moment! I really need to finish some of the requests on the list first before I start taking new ones. 

Also I don't know if I'd be able to do ALL of your villagers at one go, but I would be willing to take them three at a time? This is only because I work a lot and therefore I don't want to promise something that I may not be able to commit to completely. D: 

But if you do choose to request three or so once I'm open again, feel free to offer whatever you think is fair! Most people give me about 500k for one animated chibi, so if you're unsure, just give me something along those lines? And I have been looking to get a crown for my mayor for some time so...


----------



## pengutango (Oct 27, 2013)

kookey said:


> pengutango - Unfortunately, my commissions list is closed at the moment! I really need to finish some of the requests on the list first before I start taking new ones.
> 
> Also I don't know if I'd be able to do ALL of your villagers at one go, but I would be willing to take them three at a time? This is only because I work a lot and therefore I don't want to promise something that I may not be able to commit to completely. D:
> 
> But if you do choose to request three or so once I'm open again, feel free to offer whatever you think is fair! Most people give me about 500k for one animated chibi, so if you're unsure, just give me something along those lines? And I have been looking to get a crown for my mayor for some time so...



That's not a problem.  3 at a time works with me. While you're closed for requests, I'll think about the pricing (and who I want done first) and I'll definitely be back when you're reopen. Hope I can get a spot before it fills up again. XD Btw, you mean royal crown or the regular one? Pretty sure I have an extra crown I'm not using, I think...


----------



## kookey (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh! A regular crown is the smaller one right? XD (Shows how much I know pfff.)


----------



## pengutango (Oct 27, 2013)

Yep, it's the smaller one. The royal crown is the larger one (has those red "poofs," as I like to call them. XD) If you're still looking for one by the time you re-open, I can give you my extra one as partial payment.

Btw, pretty sure my payment will all be with royal crowns since I have a bunch. They're worth at Re-Tail for 600k (on premium).


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm gonna post here too....
Love it!! Thank you <3


----------



## kookey (Oct 29, 2013)

sugar9674 said:


> I'm gonna post here too....
> Love it!! Thank you <3



I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Rookie (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wanted to say thank you so much once again for the art! It's so adorable~ Also, if you don't mind me asking..what program do you use to draw these?


----------



## kookey (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm really glad you like it.  

And I just use photoshop.


----------



## Rookie (Oct 30, 2013)

Of course~ any art I get I'm going to love to pieces, LOL. x3

And I see! Thanks for the info~


----------



## selbishikh (Oct 30, 2013)

asdfghjkl.
Are you open for comissions? D: 
I can offer 2 Normal Crowns + 5 hybrids of your choice for an avatar like that with maybe a background? X3 IM HORRIBLE AT PRICING IM SORRY XD


----------



## pengutango (Oct 30, 2013)

OMG! You're open again!!  And I'm back!! Since ya don't wanna commit to doing my whole dream village in one go, would 3 at a time work?

I'd like to request one of Drago, Peanut, and Wolfgang. I'd like them all animated. Will get back to you on the emotions. 3 royal crowns and the crown?


----------



## kookey (Oct 30, 2013)

Megu-chan (Luz) said:


> asdfghjkl.
> Are you open for comissions? D:
> I can offer 2 Normal Crowns + 5 hybrids of your choice for an avatar like that with maybe a background? X3 IM HORRIBLE AT PRICING IM SORRY XD



Yup! I'm open for commissions! Ok, so you want a (presumably non-animated?) avatar, with a chibi face like mine and a background of some sort? Do you want a pattern (i.e. a flower pattern or some shape, etc.) or a scene? 

Your price is fine, honestly. I take whatever you think is fair. For hybrids, hmmm...do you have black lilies? Or purple pansies?

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> OMG! You're open again!!  And I'm back!! Since ya don't wanna commit to doing my whole dream village in one go, would 3 at a time work?
> 
> I'd like to request one of Drago, Peanut, and Wolfgang. I'd like them all animated. Will get back to you on the emotions. 3 royal crowns and the crown?



Sounds good! I'll add you to the list. Just let me know how you want it animated (like smile -> wink, smile -> blush, or whatever).


----------



## pengutango (Oct 30, 2013)

kookey said:


> Sounds good! I'll add you to the list. Just let me know how you want it animated (like smile -> wink, smile -> blush, or whatever).



All 3 faces start out like your icon, like with a small smile then it transitions to the following:

*Drago:* daydreaming with his mouth open(about food, maybe dim sum, candy, etc)

*Peanut:* joy (with the glow & floral accents line the in-game ver)

*Wolfgang:* laughter (like in the in game ver)

When do you need payment? I can send you my FC whenever, so let me know.


----------



## kookey (Oct 30, 2013)

Payment will be after I'm done drawing them. I'll PM you when that happens. :3


----------



## pengutango (Oct 31, 2013)

Okie dokes!!  Can't wait to see them!! This is too much excitement! :3


----------



## selbishikh (Oct 31, 2013)

kookey said:


> Yup! I'm open for commissions! Ok, so you want a (presumably non-animated?) avatar, with a chibi face like mine and a background of some sort? Do you want a pattern (i.e. a flower pattern or some shape, etc.) or a scene?
> 
> Your price is fine, honestly. I take whatever you think is fair. For hybrids, hmmm...do you have black lilies? Or purple pansies?


Oh yes! Non animated is definitely just fine. Background hmm...
Either of these which you can do (up to you!): cherry blossom petals, moonlight, ocean, just polka dots or maybe just up to you :3
Purple pansies huh? Great, since im anyway breeding them currently :3



Spoiler: References!



View attachment 15563View attachment 15564View attachment 15565View attachment 15566View attachment 15567



Note: my eyes are blue now, so the references are sort of wrong. Mind making my eyes blue in the avatar? Thank a bunch lovely!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd love to commission one :3
References: http://pinkseacrossing.tumblr.com/reference


----------



## kookey (Oct 31, 2013)

Sure. What do you want?


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 31, 2013)

Haii c: I'd like to request a chibi face of my mayor. Non animated, please. Reference  here  I have the light purple bob and a four leaf clover in my hair c:

For payment, I can offer.. some black lilies? :3 I have quite a few c:


----------



## kookey (Oct 31, 2013)

Ahh I'm sorry, I closed my commissions list (about an hour ago) because I'm a little swamped with current requests. I'd be happy to take it when it's open again, if you're up for it by then.


----------



## JellyBeans (Oct 31, 2013)

kookey said:


> Ahh I'm sorry, I closed my commissions list (about an hour ago) because I'm a little swamped with current requests. I'd be happy to take it when it's open again, if you're up for it by then.



Oh, sure c: I didn't really look >.< I'll check back when it's open.


----------



## kookey (Nov 3, 2013)

Hiii everyone! Just letting you all know this upcoming week will be a very busy week for me because of work, so I'm not taking any new requests. However, I do have a new type of animation chibi available, with three frames instead of two!  

I'll try experimenting as soon as I can to bring you more improved goods. :3 (MAYBE FULL BODY CHIBIS?)


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 3, 2013)

I can't wait until your open again!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 3, 2013)

Ditto!! :3 Part 2 of my dream town~


----------



## kookey (Nov 8, 2013)

It's Friday, meaning my hellish work week is practically over! I'm open again~


----------



## pengutango (Nov 8, 2013)

MEEE!! XD

*EDIT: *Okay! Here's info this time around:

All start off with the usual smile like before then goes to the following in-game emotions
- *Sly:* pride
- *Zell:* bashful (though another idea would be a wink and a heart, not sure which would be better, what do ya think?)
- *Marina:* glee (with one or two music notes)

As for payment... hm, 3-4 royal crowns?


----------



## kookey (Nov 8, 2013)

pengutango said:


> MEEE!! XD
> 
> (I will edit this post shortly with info!! Just wanted to make sure I snagged a spot! )



pengtango, you are a like a ninja. o.o; LOL, of course you get a spot. ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO, I GOT BEAU FINALLY!  (Need to update my siggy.) Just thought you'd wanna know since we were like at war over one. XD


----------



## pengutango (Nov 8, 2013)

Naturally. ;P Sooner I'm able to get my dream villagers, sooner I can show off my new banner with all of 'em~ :3 Dunno if I'll put it on here or on my ACNL blog. We'll see. :3 Also, about to edit my last post shortly, so keep an eye on it. 

WHOO!! Congrats!! Haha.  Beau's doing well in my town but haven't gotten to know him all that well yet since I've been trying to TT Pietro out... and I spent WAAAAAYYYY too much time plot resetting for Stitches... T.T

*EDIT:* Edited my original post with the request info, so get back to me when ya can. Thanks again!!


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 8, 2013)

You're open again?  I hope I can snag a spot - 



> Haii c: I'd like to request a chibi face of my mayor. Non animated, please. Reference  here  c:
> 
> For payment, I can offer.. some black lilies? :3 I have quite a few c:



-fingers crossed i get a spot-


----------



## Sholee (Nov 8, 2013)

i'd love to request something as well if you're taking orders!


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Edited my original post with the request info, so get back to me when ya can. Thanks again!!


 
Okay~ will add you to the list. :3



JellyBeans said:


> I hope I can snag a spot -
> 
> -fingers crossed i get a spot-



Ok. Non-animated, chibi of your mayor for some black lilies. I'll add you to the list. :3 Do you have a reference for your mayor? 



Sholee said:


> i'd love to request something as well if you're taking orders!



Yes, yes!  What would you like?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd like to request something.


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> I'd like to request something.



What would you like?


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

hi, are you taking requests? c:


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm open. :3


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

could i request 3? D: or is that too much


----------



## pengutango (Nov 9, 2013)

kookey said:


> Okay~ will add you to the list. :3



Whoo!! Yeah, like I said, I wasn't sure which emotion would look better with Zell... XD Doesn't help you've done one of him already for someone else.. XD


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 9, 2013)

kookey said:


> What would you like?



I'd like sprites of my mayor, Chrissy, and Francine. please.


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

pengutango said:


> Whoo!! Yeah, like I said, I wasn't sure which emotion would look better with Zell... XD Doesn't help you've done one of him already for someone else.. XD



I could test some things out. :3 I'll keep you posted with what "feels" best.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 9, 2013)

Oh I sent you a pm ahah


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

sorrynotsorry said:


> could i request 3? D: or is that too much



I'd normally be all for it, but I've seemed to collect a lot of requests already. I could do 1 for you now, if that's ok? Maybe the rest another time?


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 9, 2013)

kookey said:


> I'd normally be all for it, but I've seemed to collect a lot of requests already. I could do 1 for you now, if that's ok? Maybe the rest another time?



well, alright.


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> well, alright.


Would you still like anything?


----------



## pengutango (Nov 9, 2013)

kookey said:


> I could test some things out. :3 I'll keep you posted with what "feels" best.



Cool. Sounds good with me. :3


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 9, 2013)

kookey said:


> Ok. Non-animated, chibi of your mayor for some black lilies. I'll add you to the list. :3 Do you have a reference for your mayor?



 here


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

JellyBeans said:


> here



Oh~! I'm sorry, I just noticed you had posted a ref already. Sorry! XD

I've added you to the list, so I should be getting to it soon. How many black lilies are you willing to part with? 

Also what expression would you like?


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 9, 2013)

kookey said:


> Oh~! I'm sorry, I just noticed you had posted a ref already. Sorry! XD
> 
> I've added you to the list, so I should be getting to it soon. How many black lilies are you willing to part with?
> 
> Also what expression would you like?



Urm not sure. Perhaps around 5-6? And smiling, please.


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 9, 2013)

Me please? 

Ok.. can I have an avatar of my mayor, Mayor Robbi A.?



( Please discard the rose in mouth when drawing.  )
Background: Pink with daisies

Payment: 500k


----------



## kookey (Nov 9, 2013)

mapleshine said:


> Me please?
> 
> Ok.. can I have an avatar of my mayor, Mayor Robbi A.?
> 
> ...



Okie dokes~ I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Amyy (Nov 12, 2013)

thank you so much <3 theyre so cute asdfhjk


----------



## Snow (Nov 12, 2013)

kookey said:


> animated (3 step)



These new 3-step ones are amazing -- Drago looks adorable!!


----------



## kookey (Nov 12, 2013)

Ahaha, thank you!  Drago was easily the hardest chibi I had to make so far because he has a rather odd shaped head XD but once I figured it out, I more or less had a template for all croc villagers. :3 So thanks for pengutango for that request.

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> thank you so much <3 theyre so cute asdfhjk



You're welcome! I'm soo glad you liked them!  <3


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 12, 2013)

kookey said:


> Would you still like anything?



Yes.


----------



## kookey (Nov 14, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Yes.



Okay...can you specify what you'd like? I'm not open yet (busy week) but I can add you once my list open again.


----------



## acnlfan121 (Nov 16, 2013)

If your free I would like to order. I can offer hybrids (I have a lot, just say what you want) If you are looking for any furniture, just say what you want and I will see if I have it. Of course anything not covered by the items I will pay with bells.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 16, 2013)

Your art is too cute!


----------



## augafey (Nov 16, 2013)

I _adore_ your art style!!  So cute!  Keeping an eye out to see when you open up shop again, as I would love some!


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm open again! I'll be home all day tomorrow hopefully so I can draw. :3

A few things: the max amount of chibis (animated, not, or even avatar) will be *three*. If you order an avatar, you get the chibi as well. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



acnlfan121 said:


> If your free I would like to order. I can offer hybrids (I have a lot, just say what you want) If you are looking for any furniture, just say what you want and I will see if I have it. Of course anything not covered by the items I will pay with bells.



Right now the only hybrids I'm REEEALLY looking for are purple tulips and purple roses.



Miss Renee said:


> Your art is too cute!



Thank you! 



augafey said:


> I _adore_ your art style!!  So cute!  Keeping an eye out to see when you open up shop again, as I would love some!



Thanks so much. Well, I'm open now, hahaha~


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

I NEED SO MANY!  Just kidding.  Calm down, auga...

I would LOVE an avatar of my mayor, and as many of my villagers as you are willing to do.  Toss me a max number (so I don't overwork you, and you can spread the love around!) and I'll let you know which ones I need.

<3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh...just saw.  Three.  *smacks forehead*

- - - Post Merge - - -

My mayor, Marshal (still), and...ermm...Muffy!(also still).  Will get reference pics soon!


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

augafey said:


> My mayor, Marshal (still), and...ermm...Muffy!(also still).  Will get reference pics soon!



You can do what pengutango does: just give me three orders at a time. That way I won't have to promise too much, but you can still get your art, haha.

So that's Marshal (non-animated), Muffy (non-animated), and your mayor (avatar). What emotions would you like?

I'll add you to the list.


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry, Mayor non-animated as well, with happy flowers.   Muffy with music notes, and Marshal with hearts. <3  You are fabulous!  As far as payment, I have bells to offer, as well as all the rose hybrids, and a few carnations.  (I would pay with both.  Bells requested, and hybrids that you want as a tip.)


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm sorry to ask for another one so soon...I'm in love with your art! Can I have animated chibis, 2 step, of Rosie and marshal, doing the heart expression? Thanks, kookey! ^^


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

I would love them animated, but I can't have animations in my sig or avatar unless I buy it, and they are sold out.


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

augafey said:


> Sorry, Mayor non-animated as well, with happy flowers.   Muffy with music notes, and Marshal with hearts. <3  You are fabulous!  As far as payment, I have bells to offer, as well as all the rose hybrids, and a few carnations.  (I would pay with both.  Bells requested, and hybrids that you want as a tip.)



Ohh~ do you have pink carnations?! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



mapleshine said:


> Hi, I'm sorry to ask for another one so soon...I'm in love with your art! Can I have animated chibis, 2 step, of Rosie and marshal, doing the heart expression? Thanks, kookey! ^^



Sure! I'll add you to the list! :3


----------



## augafey (Nov 17, 2013)

I dooo!  How many would you like?  Also...


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

Just one or two will be okay. :> Ty~


----------



## pengutango (Nov 17, 2013)

I  should be sleeping but couldn't fall asleep. XD  If ya have room,  part 3?  Usual payment and...  will get details to you... when I'm fully awake. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gonna try to fall asleep so will check back in the morning.


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

It's all good pengutango; take your time. I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 17, 2013)

Can I request a chibi please?


----------



## Amyy (Nov 17, 2013)

omg pm when you get an empty spot please <3 

i would like to request something again aha


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 17, 2013)

Ohmigosh~ I was looking for someone that could do artwork like this! SO CUTE! What is the process? Do I submit an image of my character in this post?


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

Bellxis said:


> Can I request a chibi please?



Sure, what would you like? I have one slot left so you're in luck! I'll add you as soon as you give me your info. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sorrynotsorry said:


> omg pm when you get an empty spot please <3
> 
> i would like to request something again aha



Haha, of course. I love return customers. :3



ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Ohmigosh~ I was looking for somone that could do artwork like this! SO CUTE! What is the process? Do I submit an image of my character in this post?



Yup! If you read my first post under the "Ordering and Recieving" section, it'll tell you generally what you to need to tell me. I think I might start a form so it's easier for people...

Regardless, if Bellxis gets back to me with what they want, they'll take the last slot in the commission list and then I'll be full and no longer taking requests.


----------



## pengutango (Nov 17, 2013)

kookey said:


> It's all good pengutango; take your time. I'll add you to the list.



Okay, I'm back and fully awake now. :3 Here's the info:

Start out with the usual smile, then go to the following emotions
- Willow: Mischief (then maybe to coy smile at the end.  Thought it'd be a nice touch to it.)
- Hopper: Thought 
- Beau: Giving you artistic freedom, since  can't think of an emotion for him. Surprise me. :3 Only thing I'll say is that make it a different one that the example you have in the front.

Can't wait!!! <3 Thank you again!! I'm definitely gonna feature these on my blog. Dunno if I can figure out a way to get them all to animate together on my siggy though...


----------



## acnlfan121 (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry for not responding! I have a few purple roses and tulips! If your still taking requests I want a few. I'll post one after this because I am on my tablet right now.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Nov 17, 2013)

May I be added to the list please? Also question: is only 1 person or villager allowed for 1 image? Or are there multiple allowed in 1 image?


----------



## acnlfan121 (Nov 17, 2013)

I want all 3 to be simple with a smile.


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

Okay, I'll add you to the list. That's three non-animated chibi faces of your mayor, right? What would your payment be? 

Also, I'm not sure what you're wearing on your head in the first reference and third reference.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bellxis said:


> Can I request a chibi please?





ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> May I be added to the list please? Also question: is only 1 person or villager allowed for 1 image? Or are there multiple allowed in 1 image?



Ahh sorry guys, since acnlfan121 got back to me (they also posted before both of you), she is on the list and my slots are closed. I should (fingers crossed) get through a good chunk of my requests done today and so if you're still interested when I re-open, please feel free. Sorry!


----------



## pengutango (Nov 17, 2013)

Btw, kookey, you got the info I posted earlier? I can re-post it if needed.


----------



## kookey (Nov 17, 2013)

Yup~ I got it.  No need to repost.


----------



## Bellxis (Nov 18, 2013)

Ah, okay. Please try to tell me when they're open again, though!


----------



## acnlfan121 (Nov 18, 2013)

I just fully read your post and post the order form so here it is:
*Style:* Simple
*Name:* Zoie
*All Emotions:* want all 3 to be smiles
*Payment:* Hybrids and bells to pay rest (3 purple tulips, 6 purple roses and 500k?? Might also give tip)
*Notes:* I am free on Friday night & Weekends


----------



## kookey (Nov 19, 2013)

acnlfan121 said:


> I just fully read your post and post the order form so here it is:



Haha, thanks, though the form was more for when I reopen, but I am grateful that you filled it out. It makes it easier for me to know what you want. 

I'm not sure if you saw what I posted before, but I was just asking for some clarification on your reference pics; what's on your head in the first pic? And is that a mask on your third pic?


----------



## acnlfan121 (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh sorry! First pic I am wearing a flashy hairpin (Gracie)
Third pic yes I am wearing a mask its a spa mask (outfit theme is spa)


----------



## Carley (Dec 2, 2013)

Request: non animated chibi of my mayor, beardo, and ankha
Character(s): BEARDO, ANKHA, Carley 
Emotion(s): Default smile for the villagers, bashful for me (if possible)
Payment: BELLS BELLS BELLS
Reference: http://i.imgur.com/6ONaLK9.jpg
Notes: youre awesome


----------



## Keen (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness, how did I not find this til now! 

I can't wait til you open again


----------



## kookey (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm back! I had a nice little break from the real world, but I'm finally back to AC and, of course, drawing!  

I'm testing out full body chibis. My work schedule is getting a little less strenuous so I'm really considering offering them for the shop. They will probably start unanimated, but I miiiight consider animated if all things go well! 

I'm curious if any of you think this is a good idea/something you'd like to buy. :3 



Carley said:


> Request: non animated chibi of my mayor, beardo, and ankha
> Character(s): BEARDO, ANKHA, Carley
> Emotion(s): Default smile for the villagers, bashful for me (if possible)
> Payment: BELLS BELLS BELLS
> ...



You've been added to the list! 



River said:


> Oh my goodness, how did I not find this til now!
> 
> I can't wait til you open again



I'm open again!


----------



## reyy (Dec 5, 2013)

Request: what style(s) Non animated!
Character(s): Marshal and Genji c:
Emotion(s): Normal
Payment: Errr could I pay with tbt bells?
Reference: None needed!
Notes: I dont have any ac:nl bells xD


----------



## kookey (Dec 5, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Request: what style(s) Non animated!
> Character(s): Marshal and Genji c:
> Emotion(s): Normal
> Payment: Errr could I pay with tbt bells?
> ...



I normally don't take TBT bells, however...I think I'll make an exception just this once. :3 How many TBT bells will you be giving?


----------



## Bellxis (Dec 5, 2013)

Request: Icon
Character: Mayor Lois
Emotion(s): A normal face like your one!
Payment: ACNL Bells - 500k!
Reference: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Notes: For the background, I'd like a light blue background with maybe some white carnations and/or blue violets and/or white roses somewhere! But you can do whatever you think looks best ^-^

May I ask, when will this be done, and shall I pay now or after?


----------



## kookey (Dec 5, 2013)

Bellxis said:


> Request: Icon
> Character: Mayor Lois
> Emotion(s): A normal face like your one!
> Payment: ACNL Bells - 500k!
> ...



I'll add you to the list. :3

It will be done probably some time tonight, tomorrow, or the weekend (depending on how free I am and how quick anyone before you gets done) but I usually don't like to let anyone wait for more than a few days. Is that okay?

And you would pay as soon as I'm done. I usually like it if people come to my town to drop off the payment. I usually then end the multiplayer session and send the art right away. Does that work for you?


----------



## Bellxis (Dec 5, 2013)

Sure! It does ^-^
And okay! But please keep in mind that since my timezone is GMT I may be unavailable to pay straight away since I might be sleeping or at school!~

Anyway, that sounds pretty good. Thank you so much!!


----------



## reyy (Dec 5, 2013)

Umm
I could give you.. 300? 400?


----------



## kookey (Dec 5, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> Umm
> I could give you.. 300? 400?



Sounds good.  I'll add you to the list.


----------



## reyy (Dec 5, 2013)

ayayyayayayaya


----------



## Snow (Dec 5, 2013)

Got some reference for you!!

View attachment 17871

Just the normal smiling face, no background. Hair is the dark blue color. Please include crown....and I think that's it! thanks again!!


----------



## pengutango (Dec 5, 2013)

ME!!! You know I'm back for more! XD I will give you my info later tonight!  If you still have room that is...


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know if you still have slots, but seems like it.

Request: Non animated
Character(s): Itachi, my mayor
Emotion(s): A wink with a little star.
Payment: I saw you wanted mush furniture? I have wall, chair, bed, stool, hanger, end table, closet, wall lamp and TV.
Reference: 



Spoiler











I don't know if the picture is enough clear for you? If not, just tell me. I'll take another one later (I can't right now)
Notes: No background, transparent if possible


----------



## kookey (Dec 5, 2013)

pengutango said:


> ME!!! You know I'm back for more! XD I will give you my info later tonight!  If you still have room that is...



I'll give you a spot because you're a return customer.  



ItachiKouyou said:


> I don't know if you still have slots, but seems like it.



You're in luck! I think you might have just snagged the last spot. I'm actually good with mush items for now, so you may have to figure out another payment option.  Sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just a general note, I didn't think my slots would fill up so fast. ;^__^ However, I think I'll open slots as I finish commissions that way there isn't an insane wait or anything. I might even add more slots if I find I can chug these out faster.


----------



## ItachiKouyou (Dec 5, 2013)

kookey said:


> You're in luck! I think you might have just snagged the last spot. I'm actually good with mush items for now, so you may have to figure out another payment option.  Sorry!



How about 250k?


----------



## kookey (Dec 6, 2013)

That's perfectly fine. :3 I've already added you to the list.


----------



## reyy (Dec 6, 2013)

When will my sprite thingy-ma-bobs be ready? c;


----------



## kookey (Dec 6, 2013)

EverlastingJulia said:


> When will my sprite thingy-ma-bobs be ready? c;



Hopefully within the next few days. Depends on my free time/how fast I can draw everyone before you.


----------



## Keen (Dec 6, 2013)

I know that you're full, but I am generally busy during the weekdays and I was wondering if I could post my request now, and be on a 'waitlist' or something like that?


----------



## Mayor Em (Dec 6, 2013)

i'll be waitinng for it to open again. love your style^^


----------



## kookey (Dec 6, 2013)

River said:


> I know that you're full, but I am generally busy during the weekdays and I was wondering if I could post my request now, and be on a 'waitlist' or something like that?



Since I just completed a trade with Snow, I just had a slot open up. :3 If you want, go ahead fill out your request. I'll add you once you do.


----------



## Keen (Dec 6, 2013)

Request: what style(s) (non-animated/animated/avatar)
Character(s): Holls and Marina (if thats allowed)
Emotion(s): Smiling, like the girl with the crown on the first page
Payment: Bells
Reference: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Notes: If you need anything else, please let me know


----------



## pengutango (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey!  Had to think about what I wanted for the last set, but I think I know what I want. Feel free to modify it if something's not working and hope I'm not asking for too much. Thanks again!! 

Start with the usual smile then go to the following emotions:

*My mayor: *See my avatar for reference, if that's a decent enough of a reference.  Have the crown and pink lily in her hair. I realize that it's not possible in game, but I like the combo. XD
- blinking --> mischief --> wink w/heart (hope that's not too hard... XD)



Spoiler: more reference pics if needed



Want her to have a slight tan.






















*Stitches: *He's my honorary dreamie~
- mistaken (will think of a back up if it doesn't work)

*Phoebe: *
- Inspiration --> laughter


----------



## kookey (Dec 6, 2013)

River said:


> Emotion(s): Smiling, like the girl with the crown on the first page
> Notes: If you need anything else, please let me know



Did you want Marina and your mayor animated or non-animated?


----------



## Keen (Dec 6, 2013)

Non animated


----------



## Keen (Dec 9, 2013)

Bumping this because I can't wait!!


----------



## kookey (Dec 9, 2013)

River said:


> Bumping this because I can't wait!!



Hahaha I'm getting to them, don't worry! I'll PM you when they're done, but they should be in a day or two at the latest, I hope.


----------



## ArtemisTheWarlock (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh there's an open slot left? ;D

*Request:* non-animated ; single expressions
*Character(s):* Ali Love
*Emotion(s):* Smiling (with my mouth closed please)
*Payment:* 250k AC bells
*Reference:* My Mayor
*Notes:* 

Thank you very much ~ <3


----------



## kookey (Dec 9, 2013)

ArtemisTheWarlock said:


> Oh there's an open slot left? ;D
> 
> *Request:* non-animated ; single expressions
> *Character(s):* Ali Love
> ...



You're very welcome! I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Coni (Dec 11, 2013)

Request: 2 non-animated ; single expressions
Character(s): Coni and Muffy
Emotion(s): Smiling (mouth closed, eyes open, please)
Payment: 500k AC bells
Reference: Me and muffy here 
Notes: Please include Muffy's scarf (doesnt matter color, just I'd like to see her scarf there c

Thank you in advance.


----------



## kookey (Dec 11, 2013)

I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Akikitsune (Dec 11, 2013)

Request: 2 non animated
Character(s): My mayor Ashelin and Zell please?
Emotion(s): all smiling with mouth closed please 
Payment: 500k in ac bells
Reference:http://i.imgur.com/sDQOCOm.jpg


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 11, 2013)

Request: 2 Frame Animation
Character(s): My mayor, Chrissy, and Francine
Emotion(s): Happy and Angry
Payment: Cornucopia and a bunch of saplings and bushes
Reference: http://oi40.tinypic.com/vihesk.jpg
Notes: OFFERED MORE


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 11, 2013)

It says you're looking for patchwork items. What are you looking for exactly? I have a few things from it.


----------



## kookey (Dec 11, 2013)

Akikitsune said:


> Request: 2 non animated
> Character(s): My mayor Ashelin and Zell please?
> Emotion(s): all smiling with mouth closed please
> Payment: 500k in ac bells
> Reference:http://i.imgur.com/sDQOCOm.jpg



I'll add you to the list.



Stargazer741 said:


> Request: 2 Frame Animation
> Character(s): My mayor, Chrissy, and Francine
> Emotion(s): Happy and Angry
> Payment: Cornucopia and a bunch of saplings and bushes
> ...



Ahh I'm sorry, last slot just got full. :< 



ZanessaGaily said:


> It says you're looking for patchwork items. What are you looking for exactly? I have a few things from it.



I need them all, I think, ahaha.


----------



## alicooper (Dec 23, 2013)

OH MY GODDD <3 These are so cute I need to save up!


----------



## Stargazer741 (Dec 23, 2013)

I SEE YOU TWO IN THE CURRENTLY X USERS THING

SHOO


----------



## M O L K O (Dec 28, 2013)

If there's any way this comes back I'd love some artwork c: I'd pay double if I have too cx


----------



## sej (Dec 28, 2013)

Request: Non animated
Character: My mayor
Emotion: Happy
Payment: 250k bells
Reference: http://oi42.tinypic.com/2lcy77m.jpg here you go!
Notes: Nope!


----------



## kookey (Dec 29, 2013)

Ahaha sorry guys, I was going to draw a buttload during vacation, but got swept away because of xmas. Lots of family stuff. Almost barely could get time to play AC. 

BUT I'll be back to drawing very soon. Gonna update my shop status now to let people know what's going. Sorry for the confusion! I'll be back soon and taking all your requests. :> So keep an eye out!


----------



## milly (Dec 30, 2013)

Eeee, I can't wait to see when you're open again, I'm excited to request something. Your style is really sweet.


----------



## seouless (Dec 30, 2013)

^ Same!!
I'll be watching for when you have an open slot. c:


----------



## kookey (Jan 1, 2014)

Hiii everyone! Just letting you know, I'm still semi-closed, but I finally got time to upload and share with you guys some new styles I'll be hopefully offering soon! 

*INTRODUCING...*(DRUMROLL)

First, a full body chibi in a style similar to what I've been already selling: 





This will go up soon for sure. I'm just trying to find the time to first finish what's left on my commission list and then finalize this style.  



And lastly, a detailed chibi:




This style I'm still contemplating if I have time to offer you guys. To start, I'd probably offer it in sketch, aka, something similar to how it is now, but down the line, it'll be even more detailed with lineart and color. Let me know if this is something you guys would like.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 1, 2014)

Yay! Full body : D and omg the detailed chibi is so cute I want one <333


----------



## augafey (Jan 1, 2014)

LOVE the full body and detailed chibis!!

If you ever decide to venture into animated avatars, I would be sooo happy. <3


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 2, 2014)

wow thats amazing *^*, lurking for an open slot ;u;


----------



## Keen (Jan 3, 2014)

OHMYGAH

I'll be lurking for a full body and also another headshot, changed my hair back to normal :3


----------



## SirGanatar (Jan 16, 2014)

Very cute! I'll just be hiding here in the shadows waiting for you to start those sketches. =D


----------



## Akikitsune (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you so much again, I love my little guys! A great artist and kind person as well.


----------



## kookey (Jan 19, 2014)

Akikitsune said:


> Thank you so much again, I love my little guys! A great artist and kind person as well.



Awww //^__^// tysm. I'm glad you liked your art. <3


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh wow, your drawings are really cool, i hope i get to order from you someday!  Super super cute.


----------



## mob (Jan 23, 2014)

are we allowed to use the villager pictures in your first post? or are they for the commissioners only?


----------



## kookey (Jan 23, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Oh wow, your drawings are really cool, i hope i get to order from you someday!  Super super cute.



Ty! I should be reopening as soon as my work load decreases...which (FINGERS CROSSED) should be soon, I hope. 



gamzee said:


> are we allowed to use the villager pictures in your first post? or are they for the commissioners only?



No, I rather you not. Those were commissions and only should be used by the person who paid me to draw them. You can, however, ask for villagers already posted, but I'd request you pick a different emotion or some other detail so your version is yours.


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can I request one? c:


----------



## Afterlight (Feb 6, 2014)

This is the most adorable thing ever!! I love these avatars so much, you are quite talented.  If you ever re-open commissions, please consider adding me to your list! It would make my day!

Request: what style(s): Animated, 2 frames only (the 500k). One with the normal expression and this face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but with purple hair (style: the pony-tailed one with bangs) and a flashy hairpin, and the other just closing her eyes with a popup heart at the side (like your deer examples) 
Character(s): name of mayor/villager/npc: No need for a name~
Emotion(s): I described it above 
Payment: 500k bells 
Reference: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Notes: Thank you so much, and have an awesome day~


----------



## milly (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't wait until you open again! These are adorable.


----------



## Moonstone-June (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I have one of my mayor, and one of Cheri? Id pay 1000 each for 3+ animated one of Cheri and one avatar of my Mayor, Kellan

My mayore has the its a secret, duh its a secret, pretty sharp eyes, and he has the bottom hair style, the date one, with dark brown, next to black. And he can smile  . Like the one next to the sheep at the end of your example.

Hope it reopens soon!

And Cheri sticking her tongue out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hang ill, ill just get a reference.

There, im the one with red hair, just egnore everything and go with that.


----------



## kookey (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys!  I see lost of posts on here asking when I'll reopen and my workload is (FINALLY) decreasing so I'm thinking I'll be reopening within the week! 

New styles will be available, so I have to figure out pricing and stuff for those.  Keep an eye out. 

For those who have posted a form or reference/request even though I'm not open, I really appreciate your enthusiasm. Once I am open though, it will be first come first serve, so you'll have to post your request then. 

Thanks for all the love guys!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 9, 2014)

Yay! , Totally getting one of these when you re-open up!. Although, work does come first so you can get that out of the way ^-^


----------



## Moonstone-June (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok  . Work is important! and boring...


----------



## kookey (Feb 12, 2014)

Moonstone-June said:


> Ok  . Work is important! and boring...



Lmao believe me, I would be MUCH rather drawing and playing AC but alas, the adult life is a sad one sometimes...


----------



## MayorKatie (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm So Excited for you to open again i'm hoping to get an avatar soon c:


----------



## kookey (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm OPEN AGAIN! 

Please make sure you read all the new stuff. Prices have changed, new styles have been added, and the request methods have also changed. 

I'll be chugging these new commissions out slowly, but they will happen at least.


----------



## Toffee531 (Feb 24, 2014)

style: detailed chibi sketch (Male)
emotions: happy (smilling and all that)
lineart color: Orange (My fave colour)
reference: He has this kind of hair ^(guy)^ 
and blue eyes with this shape 
payment: 500k (is that good?)
other notes: none


----------



## mob (Feb 24, 2014)

Style: full body
animated: no
emotions: like the  face lol 
reference: *qr code:* [x]
*REF: *




payment: 650k
other notes: could she have a golden rose in her hand? ^^


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi headshot!
animated: No thanks
emotions: Happy 
reference: 
payment: 350k
other notes: Could you please put Mayor Sej at the bottom with a background(any colour that suits it)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Feb 24, 2014)

yay, your open! <3

style: emoticon chibi headshot/full body (pick one)   emoticon chibi headshot! c:
animated: nope
emotions: just a smile ( like the happiness joke!)
reference:
payment: 300k
other notes:

EDIT: damn D:


----------



## kookey (Feb 24, 2014)

Ahahha whoa that was fast!



Toffee531 said:


> style: detailed chibi sketch (Male)
> emotions: happy (smilling and all that)
> lineart color: Orange (My fave colour)
> reference: He has this kind of hair ^(guy)^ View attachment 29477
> ...



Sounds good! I'll add you to the list in a second.



gamzee said:


> Style: full body
> animated: no
> emotions: like the  face lol
> reference: *qr code:* [x]
> ...



Sounds good! I'll add you to the list shortly. :3



Sej said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> animated: No thanks
> emotions: Happy
> reference: View attachment 29480
> ...



Do you want it 100x100? Kind of like an avatar?


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

kookey said:


> Ahahha whoa that was fast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes please <3


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 24, 2014)

Me please ! 

style: emoticon chibi headshot
animated: no
emotions: smile
reference:






payment: 300K
other notes: nothing, thanks in advance ^o^


----------



## kookey (Feb 24, 2014)

Jeez wow guys I didn't think this would fill up so quick! XD

So far only the detailed chibi slot is open. Sorry everyone else . I'm gonna work on what I've got right now, so hopefully I can move these along.


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

I know I am acting like an idiot but do I have a slot?? I am a bit confused


----------



## Stargazer741 (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd take that detailed chibi slot please

style: detailed chibi sketch
emotions: Mischief
lineart color: Blue
reference: 





payment: Bells, Sagittarius Arrow, Capricorn Ornament, Aquarius Urn, and Pisces Lamp
other notes: Nope


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

But if so I woukd gladly take detailed chibi for 200k


----------



## kookey (Feb 24, 2014)

Stargazer741 said:


> I'd take that detailed chibi slot please
> 
> style: detailed chibi sketch
> emotions: Mischief
> ...



Okie dokes.  I'll add you to the list. 



Sej said:


> But if so I woukd gladly take detailed chibi for 200k



If you don't mind. If you do decide to take the detailed chibi, I'll make another slot just for you. Emoticon chibis take me a bit longer, especially since the person who picked it now requested a full body. 

It's up to you! You can wait or get added to the detailed chibi slot.  Lemme know, and sorry for the confusion, it's hard to process all these requests so fast hahaa.


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

That would be amazing! Thanks! Your the best <3


----------



## kookey (Feb 24, 2014)

Sej said:


> That would be amazing! Thanks! Your the best <3



Np!  Can you just do me a favor and fill out a new form under detailed chibi? Ty. I'll add you in a slot in the meanwhile.


----------



## sej (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh sure

style: detailed chibi
Emotion: smiling
Lineart colour: red plz
Reference: you know it dont u?
Payment: 200k

Thanks again!


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 24, 2014)

Is there still any slots open c:


----------



## milly (Feb 24, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi headshot
animated: yes
emotions: the musical note happy one, like your m
reference: 
payment: 500k? I could also add some hybrids if you let me know any colours you desire. 
other notes: would you please leave out the moon hair accessory that is in the picture? if you'd rather include it, it doesn't matter any way.

thanks for reading! i am excited to see you open again. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh no! i think i've missed your slots again. D: sorry, i got mixed up!


----------



## kookey (Feb 24, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Is there still any slots open c:


Nooo . They got gobbled up haha. Sorry.



milly said:


> style: emoticon chibi headshot
> animated: yes
> emotions: the musical note happy one, like your m
> reference: View attachment 29491
> ...


Ahaha it's ok! I'm sorry you missed it again.  If I had more time, I'd totally offer more slots.


----------



## milly (Feb 24, 2014)

Nevermind! It's my fault for not being quick enough, everyone wants some of your art.  Hopefully next time!


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi there!  I would like: 

Emoticon Chibi

style: emoticon chibi of Tia
type: headshot
animated: yes 
emotions: smiling, some flowers maybe?
reference:
payment: 500,000 bells.  I think... right?  
other notes: please let me know if you are taking commissions right now.  Thanks so much!


----------



## kookey (Feb 25, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> Hi there!  I would like:
> 
> Emoticon Chibi
> 
> ...



Yup, I still am. I'll put you on the list. :3


----------



## Skyfall (Feb 25, 2014)

Yay, thanks so much!


----------



## Yundai (Feb 25, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: wink (with heart if you can)
lineart color: orange
face angle: 3/4 
reference:
payment: 200k
other notes: can you do a long side ponytail ?


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 26, 2014)

Me please, if it's always possible 

style: emoticon chibi headshot
animated: no
emotions: smile
reference:






payment: 300K
other notes: nothing, thanks in advance ^o^


----------



## kookey (Feb 26, 2014)

Yundai said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: wink (with heart if you can)
> lineart color: orange
> ...



Since I'm waiting for a trade and my current comissions in that style are all done, I'll put you up and move the other complete ones to another area.  



Ayumi-Crossing said:


> Me please, if it's always possible
> 
> style: emoticon chibi headshot
> animated: no
> ...



Right now the emoticon style is booked . I'm sorry! T^T


----------



## Venn (Feb 26, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: full body
animated: No
emotions: Happy!
reference:




payment: Would 500k be good?
other notes: Could you possibly do a transparent background? Thanks!

EDIT: Oops, read the first post wrong. But I'll leave it here anyways.


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 26, 2014)

Hope this is still open but I'm not sure
style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: a smirk maybe?
lineart color: Red
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait) portrait
reference: 



Spoiler






payment: 200k yes?
other notes: It's a girl, its just my other version of my mayor, and its a four leaf clover in the hair. 
Sorry if this isn't open!
... OH and are we allowed to use the detailed chibis as ava's if we give credit?


----------



## kookey (Feb 26, 2014)

Venice said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> type: full body
> animated: No
> emotions: Happy!
> ...



Hahaha I'm sorry. XD This happens all the time (people misreading my first post) so I need a better way of organizing it...I'm sorry though. Emoticon chibi's take a bit more time, so I can only do like one at a time. >_<



Joonbug said:


> Hope this is still open but I'm not sure
> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: a smirk maybe?
> ...



I'll add you to the list!  And yes! Feel free to use it as an avatar. I don't mind at all. :3


----------



## Venn (Feb 26, 2014)

Then Lurking!


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 26, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Smiling or a wink. Either one or w/e you'd like best. ;3
lineart color: Purple please!
face angle: Portrait, please.
reference: Let me know if this isn't detailed enough. link 1 and link 2. I am the one on the right with the crown. It's a ponytail btw!
payment: 500k!
other notes: Your art style is super cute! Thank you so much. By the way, I have quite a bit of the stuff you'd like on your wishlist if you ever want to come by my town and catalog it.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 27, 2014)

I sent you a PM regarding a signature request.


----------



## kookey (Feb 27, 2014)

Sunsu said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: Smiling or a wink. Either one or w/e you'd like best. ;3
> lineart color: Purple please!
> ...



Added you to the list! Annnnnnd (about the cataloging) I may take you up on the offer one day. ;D



cheezu said:


> I sent you a PM regarding a signature request.



Yup! And I just responded ahahah. XD


----------



## sej (Feb 27, 2014)

Waits paciently for emotion chibis


----------



## Keen (Feb 27, 2014)

Do you have any full body slots open? I've been waiting for forever and I can't wait!!! 

Also, do you have any other slots open if not the full body?


----------



## kookey (Feb 27, 2014)

Sej said:


> Waits paciently for emotion chibis



XD I'll definitely add more slots sometime soon. Just work is so gggggrrr and I'd rather tackle these chibis one at a time. T^T Sorryy. 



River said:


> Do you have any full body slots open? I've been waiting for forever and I can't wait!!!
> 
> Also, do you have any other slots open if not the full body?



Nooo. It's full.  I'm sorryyyy. The full body style is available under the emoticon chibi slot. Since there's only one slot available, it fills up quick.


----------



## Sunsu (Mar 1, 2014)

kookey said:


> Added you to the list! Annnnnnd (about the cataloging) I may take you up on the offer one day. ;D



Thank you so very much! I appreciate it. Let me know when you want me to drop off the payment too. n.n Sounds good, just let me know and I'll grab and place 'em out.~


----------



## Lady Loki (Mar 1, 2014)

Hello there! :3

I hope you're still open. _<3_

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: frustrated / irritated ? not so cutesy.
lineart color: green
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or *portrait*)
reference: They are all over my signature. (Not the mummy)
payment: 500k?


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Lady Loki said:


> Hello there! :3
> 
> I hope you're still open. _<3_
> 
> ...


I'll add you to the list!


----------



## Bia Blanc (Mar 1, 2014)

Ohhh gosh I would love to get an animated mayor head Q-Q <3 Such cute work!


----------



## mayordan (Mar 1, 2014)

your art is super cute ! 
id love to have a detailed chibi when your list isnt full
♥​


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 1, 2014)

OH THESE ARE EXTREMELY CUTE OMGGGGG T.T


style: emoticon chibi 
type: Full Body
animated: No ty
emotions: happy face with mouth open! 
reference: 



Spoiler




heres my dress: 
im also wearing shearling boots!!


payment: 600k
other notes: please have me holding a coffee cup!


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Bia Blanc said:


> Ohhh gosh I would love to get an animated mayor head Q-Q <3 Such cute work!



Haha thanks so much!  



mayordan said:


> your art is super cute !
> id love to have a detailed chibi when your list isnt full
> ♥​



You're in luck, spots just opened! 



Konan224 said:


> OH THESE ARE EXTREMELY CUTE OMGGGGG T.T
> 
> 
> style: emoticon chibi
> ...



You're in luck, a spot just opened for that style.  I'll add you to the list.


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

*style:* detailed chibi 
*type:* sketch
*emotions: *just a soft smile!
*lineart color: *green
*face angle:* 3/4
*reference: **qr code:* [x]
*REF: *




*payment: *200k
*other notes:* n/a


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

Agh! I missed the chibi headshot


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 1, 2014)

Can i also be holding a coffee cup please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can i order two things at oncce or no?


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

gamzee said:


> *style:* detailed chibi
> *type:* sketch
> *emotions: *just a soft smile!
> *lineart color: *green
> ...



Ah...a familiar face...

Hahaah I'll add you to the list.



Sej said:


> Agh! I missed the chibi headshot



 I'm sorry. I'm drawing it right now, so don't lose hope!


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

also, for the fullbody emoticon chibi, could you request villagers for it?


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> Can i also be holding a coffee cup please?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can i order two things at oncce or no?



Yep, can you just edit your original post? 

And for your second question, no only one order per customer. Sorry!


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

OOoo, I am lurking for a spot!


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

gamzee said:


> also, for the fullbody emoticon chibi, could you request villagers for it?



Yup! Not exclusive to just mayors.


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 1, 2014)

K edited~


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

kookey said:


> Yup! Not exclusive to just mayors.



gonna stalk for that one spot..


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

Gamzee, it's on(lol)


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> K edited~



The coffee cup will cost you a little extra, fyi.


----------



## mayordan (Mar 1, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: subtle smile
lineart color: black
face angle: portrait
reference:


payment: 200k i guess? is that okay?
other notes: i love you​


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

mayordan said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: subtle smile
> lineart color: black
> ...



I'll add you. <3


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: Headshot!
animated: No thanks
 emotions; Smiling!
reference: 
payment: 300k
other notes: No thanks!

Could I also have a background with Mayor sej on it like yours please?(any colour)


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

*style:* emoticon chibi 
*type:* fullbody
*animated:* nope
*emotions:* her neutral look
*reference:* Ankha [x]
*payment: * 650k
*other notes:* could she be holding a gold rose as well? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

too late fml


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

I know it's not open, and since I just got one I would have left it open for other people anyway haha, but for future reference, if you were given refs would you be willing to do non-ac characters?


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 1, 2014)

I can trade now, i replied


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Sej said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> type: Headshot!
> animated: No thanks
> emotions; Smiling!
> ...



I'll add you! 



gamzee said:


> *style:* emoticon chibi
> *type:* fullbody
> *animated:* nope
> *emotions:* her neutral look
> ...



XD Don't worry! I'm drawing a lot of the art now, so I may get Sej's done soon. :>


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

I have edited my post btw, so I can pay 400k if you want <3


----------



## mob (Mar 1, 2014)

kookey said:


> XD Don't worry! I'm drawing a lot of the art now, so I may get Sej's done soon. :>


Would I have to repost? o:


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> I know it's not open, and since I just got one I would have left it open for other people anyway haha, but for future reference, if you were given refs would you be willing to do non-ac characters?



I don't see why not. :> If you're ok with them being drawn in the styles I offer, and if the spots are open, sure. 



gamzee said:


> Would I have to repost? o:



Just quote your previous form, if it's possible. :>


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

Sej said:


> I have edited my post btw, so I can pay 400k if you want <3



Did you see this message?


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Sej said:


> Did you see this message?



Yeah, but I normally don't do backgrounds. There was a time I did avatars and offered backgrounds, but I've temporarily stopped accepting that.  Sorry..


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

That's ok!! I don't mind!!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

kookey said:


> I don't see why not. :> If you're ok with them being drawn in the styles I offer, and if the spots are open, sure.



Cool  I will probably come back then, thanks


----------



## sej (Mar 1, 2014)

Oo! I can't wait for mine! I'm bursting with exitement!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Mar 1, 2014)

Missed them again? D:

(ill just save my form somewhere c:  )


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Missed them again? D:
> 
> (ill just save my form somewhere c:  )



D: I'm sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright! I think I'm done drawing for today! I got a lot of commissions done today and more to do, but I'm POOPED. Drew nonstop for the past like...five hours! XD 

I'll get to everyone later. :>


----------



## Bia Blanc (Mar 1, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: headshot
animated: yes!
emotions: happy / little stars around? 
reference: I don't really have a proper picture ;_; But close to my icon? Tan skin, black wavy hair and a crown if possible?
payment: 500k!
other notes: I hope this is alright!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Can I just leave a filled out form here so I can quote it when slots open? If not I'll edit this post and get rid of it n.n'
style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Angry blushy haha 
lineart color: I dunno like a dark green maybe?
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait) portrait
reference: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQNKHj7Z_agVD5Okcp7HUQti8-wh7xPDcD1h_FjVHIGFFkSc-pIaQ
http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120724015445/harvestmoonrunefactory/images/3/37/Zavier.png
payment: 200k? 300k if its too much detail?
other notes: He's a character from a game call rune factory who is usually just accussing you of stealing the girl he likes, but look how cute. So that kind of anger I guess haha 

/looks down/ unless they are open? either way. I'll put the form in a spoiler if not to use later.


----------



## MayorEve (Mar 1, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Not much can be shown due to my mayors mask ;u;
lineart color: Neon green
face angle: Portrait 
reference: 

payment: 200k, just as stated above. ^v^
other notes: I know theres two references, but the one with the gas mask is the one I want. Thank you!


----------



## Mao (Mar 1, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: full body :3
 animated: nope 
ref:http://imgur.com/U4Ke7af is it ok to make the shoes brown pumps please? 
 emotions: just a smile
 payment: 650k
other notes: could you make the eyes like the second examlpe of the full body chibi please? Also, holding a bubble wand? :3 

Thanks in advance  sorry about all the extras lol and the crap ref... imgur wouldn't let me upload more than one >_>


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 1, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: happy face like my body chibi thing you made
lineart color: blue
face angle: portrait
reference: 
payment: 200k
other notes: 

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait can i take a detailed chibi? dont think theres a slot xD


----------



## Gardenere (Mar 1, 2014)

nevermind!


----------



## Venn (Mar 1, 2014)

mmm, I would post, but I thought the Emoticon spot was full?


----------



## alicooper (Mar 1, 2014)

gorgeous shop <3 I would love to know when the full body chibi slots will be open? :3


----------



## kookey (Mar 1, 2014)

Emoticon style is currently unavailable.  I'm sorry.



Joonbug said:


> /looks down/ unless they are open? either way. I'll put the form in a spoiler if not to use later.



Detailed is available. I will add you. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEve said:


> style: detailed chibi



I'll add you. :> And with that, you've taken the last detailed slot!



Hazelx said:


> style: emoticon chibi



Ahh sorry! Emoticon chibi style is not available. It's all filled up.  Sorry!


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh yeah cool  Thanks so much


----------



## sej (Mar 2, 2014)

Free bump! Quick, get emotion chibi!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: (pick one -> headshot*/full body*) I SHALL RETURN FOR HEADSHOT
animated: (pick one -> yes/*no*) **full body chibis cannot be animated**
emotions: just a small smile, not open
reference:

[x][x][x][x] (x)
payment: 600k bells
other notes: nope! Maybe pink bunny balloon on the side if not too much? O:


----------



## kookey (Mar 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> type: (pick one -> headshot*/full body*) I SHALL RETURN FOR HEADSHOT
> animated: (pick one -> yes/*no*) **full body chibis cannot be animated**
> emotions: just a small smile, not open
> ...



Sure I'll add you to the list! Just as a note though, generally, any accessories like balloons will cost a little extra.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

kookey said:


> Sure I'll add you to the list! Just as a note though, generally, any accessories like balloons will cost a little extra.


Ahh yay! Is 800k good total adding 200k for the balloon? c:


----------



## kookey (Mar 2, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ahh yay! Is 800k good total adding 200k for the balloon? c:



Hahaha 200k is way more than I usually expect. Generally I charge around 50k for any accessories so you don't have to go that extreme.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 2, 2014)

kookey said:


> Hahaha 200k is way more than I usually expect. Generally I charge around 50k for any accessories so you don't have to go that extreme.



Ah don't worry its fine I can pay 200k extra c: Keep up your great work and take your time! : D


----------



## mob (Mar 2, 2014)

im always late lol


----------



## kookey (Mar 2, 2014)

gamzee said:


> im always late lol



 I'm sorry. And it's a shame too because I'd love to try my hand at drawing a villager, full body chibi.  

Maaaaaybe, depending on my schedule this week, I'll add another slot in the emoticon chibi style...just maybe...


----------



## Gardenere (Mar 2, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: happy
lineart color: lightish blue, dark enough to see though
face angle: 3/4
reference: https://twitter.com/leicrossing/status/439920948070739968/photo/1
payment: 200k
other notes: nope!


----------



## Mao (Mar 2, 2014)

Ah ok, don't worry. I will keep stalking lol xD sorry for not checking before posting, I was in a rush to snag the slot  (or the invisible one I though there was haha~)


----------



## kookey (Mar 2, 2014)

Gardenere said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: happy
> lineart color: lightish blue, light enough to see though
> ...



I'll add you to the slot. 



Hazelx said:


> Ah ok, don't worry. I will keep stalking lol xD sorry for not checking before posting, I was in a rush to snag the slot  (or the invisible one I though there was haha~)



Haha it's crazy how fast they go sometimes. XD One minute I'm editing to show a slot is available and literally a few seconds later, I'll have to edit again to show it's not. No wonder people get confused. XD _I_ get confused too.


----------



## Gardenere (Mar 2, 2014)

kookey said:


> I'll add you to the slot.



Yay! Thank you.


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello I'd like a detailed chibi ^^

style: detailed chibi
type: sketch
emotions: smile
lineart color: red
face angle: portrait
reference:







payment: 200K
other notes: nothing


----------



## Pusheen (Mar 2, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: smile/happy
lineart color: blue/green a lightish color
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait) portrait
reference: 
payment: 200k
other notes:

- - - Post Merge - - -

aww i ran to my computer once i saw an open slot


----------



## kookey (Mar 2, 2014)

Ayumi-Crossing said:


> Hello I'd like a detailed chibi ^^
> 
> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> ...



I'll add you to the list. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> aww i ran to my computer once i saw an open slot



 I'm sorry. Detailed chibis don't take too long to draw so maybe I can knock some out tonight.


----------



## MayorKatie (Mar 2, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: Headshot
animated:  yes
emotions: flowers around face like in the examples
reference:
payment: bells 500k
other notes:

Can i post this even if the slots are full?


----------



## kookey (Mar 2, 2014)

MayorKatie said:


> Can i post this even if the slots are full?



You can...but I don't take reserves. And you would have to post it again (either quote it or copy and paste it) when the slots open.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 3, 2014)

sweet baby jesus I'm in love with your art and I want to smooch your face
I hope you don't mind me requesting!

style: detailed chibi
type: sketch
emotions: flirty! (if that's too difficult just happy/smiling is fine <3)
lineart color: hot pink please~!
face angle: 3/4 would probably work best~
reference: 
payment: 400k
other notes: imma smooch ur face


----------



## kookey (Mar 3, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sweet baby jesus I'm in love with your art and I want to smooch your face
> I hope you don't mind me requesting!



Hahaha ty so much. Unfortunately I am booked all up at the moment!  I'm sorry..


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 3, 2014)

kookey said:


> Hahaha ty so much. Unfortunately I am booked all up at the moment!  I'm sorry..



nono shhh don't be sorry <3 you said we can leave em and then repost whenever, right~? so I was just doing that <: -strokes- take your time sweetheart~


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Mar 29, 2014)

I would love a profile pic. Animated or Full Body. Private message me if you are able to help me out. Payment is not an issue.


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 29, 2014)

I love these so much! Any chance I could be messaged when you have a slot open?


----------



## fairyring (Mar 29, 2014)

lurking for a mayor chibi :3 these are so cute!


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello guys! I'm open again! Please note: prices have been adjusted because of my other obligations cutting into my free time, and I'd like to get the most for my effort. They are still suggested prices only (and you can offer whatever you feel is right), but again, if I find your offer too low, I reserve the right to decline. I also accept TBT offers now but not always and only if one of us is unable to go onto the game for an in-game bells exchange or other case-by-case situations. 

More importantly, I've changed how paying works. I now would like to get payment BEFORE I start the art. The reason I do this is because it's been increasingly hard to get money for art that I've already drawn, and I don't even take that long to draw the pics (a week at the most, and even in those cases, I will keep you posted). Sometimes, I will not hear back from the person for a long time. In some cases, such a long time will pass by that I will be forced to drop the trade altogether, and then I have art that I've drawn for nothing.   If we've traded before and I trust you, I will make the exception, of course. 

I hope it's not an inconvenience for anyone, and I hope everyone understands!


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: Headshot
animated: yes please c:
emotions: The one with the notes, the one like Marina's on the front c:
reference: (x)
payment: 60 TBT
other notes: Nope!
days/times you can trade: Tomorrow, I am GMT

I hope I did that right! c:


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesssssssss ;u;

style: emoticon chibi 
type: Full body
animated: nope
emotions: Eyes open, smiling, blushing? Anything cute, haha.
reference: View attachment 40550
payment: tbt
other notes: nope!
days/times you can trade: Pretty much any time I'm online. I'm GMT. c:

Hopefully this is okay! c: Tysm!


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

This is the one i'm talking about c:


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> type: Headshot
> animated: yes please c:
> emotions: The one with the notes, the one like Marina's on the front c:
> ...



Hi Sej!  Yep, you did it right. I'll accept and add you to the list. What time tomorrow works for you to trade?


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

Are you GMT? 6pm GMT tomorrow?


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

PockiPops said:


> Yesssssssss ;u;
> 
> style: emoticon chibi
> type: Full body
> ...



Yup!  I accept. I'm at work right now, so I can't trade, but once I pick up payment, I'll start your art. That ok?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 17, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: eyes open, smiling or a tired/bored expression 
lineart color: purple
face angle: 3/4
reference:


Spoiler: Ref







payment: 500k
other notes: N/A
days/times you can trade: Currently on holiday, mainly on between 1pm-11pm. GMT +10


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Are you GMT? 6pm GMT tomorrow?



I am EST. So 6pm GMT would be my 2pm and that works for me. :>


----------



## PockiPops (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> Yup!  I accept. I'm at work right now, so I can't trade, but once I pick up payment, I'll start your art. That ok?



That's fine! :3
Tysm, omg so excited. >w<


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> I am EST. So 6pm GMT would be my 2pm and that works for me. :>



Oki! That brilliant! c: See you then!


----------



## Mao (Apr 17, 2014)

Awh no did I miss it D: I'll try anyways xD

style: emoticon chibi 
type: full body please
 animated: no
 emotions: Smile please :3 
 reference: http://imgur.com/a/qPeNu
 payment: 800k (I put 500k before, read it wrong lol)
other notes: Could you make the eyes so they're like the second example? Also, holding blue snowflake glow wand?
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) Well I'm starting school soon so it'd be easier if I could pay before tuesdays but it not weekdays after 4:30PM GMT :3


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: eyes open, smiling
> lineart color: purple
> ...



Accepted! I'll add you to the list. I'm at work at the moment, so I can't trade, but once we do, you're art will be started. Ty~


----------



## sej (Apr 17, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> i'll edit
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Awh no did I miss it D:



For emotion chibi? I don't think so c: You can still edit! c:


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> i'll edit
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Awh no did I miss it D:



Nope! Still at least one slot open for now.


----------



## Mao (Apr 17, 2014)

edited!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

Can I get a slot for mini-chibi? I'll just edit my postvlater because I need to take care of something


----------



## Mao (Apr 17, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> For emotion chibi? I don't think so c: You can still edit! c:



Sorry, I was in a rush to get a slot so I didn't read this but thank you anyways <3


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Hazelx said:


> Awh no did I miss it D: I'll try anyways xD
> 
> style: emoticon chibi
> type: full body please
> ...



Accepted! And with that the last emoticon slot was nabbed. I'll start the art once I pick up the payment, but I can't do that now since I'm at work. I'm EST. Some time after 4:30pm GMT is around 12pm EST for me, so it works! Tomorrow work for you?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

Daaaww! Guess i'll come back later.


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Can I get a slot for mini-chibi? I'll just edit my postvlater because I need to take care of something



Depends on what style you want, as emoticon chibi has just filled up. But if it's the detailed style, feel free! Two more slots on that. :>


----------



## Mao (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted! And with that the last emoticon slot was nabbed. I'll start the art once I pick up the payment, but I can't do that now since I'm at work. I'm EST. Some time after 4:30pm GMT is around 12pm EST for me, so it works! Tomorrow work for you?



yessss finally i have been stalking for ages lol I should be available anytime tomorrow so just drop me a VM whenever. I might not be online but I do check TBT often so don't worry if I'm offline xD


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

style:detailed chibi.
Type:sketch 
emotions: Determined Smile 
lineart color: green(not too light, not too dark please!)
face angle: 3/4*(pick one -> 3/4 or portrait)
reference:Here's my reference!(I hope it's clear enough.)
payment:*Do you accept TBT bells as payment? If not, I'd pay 400k in game bells then c:
other notes: (nothing)
days/times you can trade:*Almost everyday. Timezone is GMT +8 if you want, I could pay you now so you coild start working on my avatar?


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> payment:*Do you accept TBT bells as payment? If not, I'd pay 400k in game bells then c:
> other notes: (nothing)
> days/times you can trade:*Almost everyday. Timezone is GMT +8 if you want, I could pay you now so you coild start working on my avatar?



Accepted. 

I do take TBT bells, and since I'm actually looking for some TBT bells at the moment, I could take it as payment for a detailed chibi. They don't take too long. :> 

I'm at work right now, but when I get a chance, I can draw it. Shouldn't take more than a day. That okay with you?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> sweet baby jesus I'm in love with your art and I want to smooch your face
> I hope you don't mind me requesting!
> 
> style: detailed chibi
> ...



BUSTS IN THE DOOR AND TRIES TO GET A SLOT
IVE WAITED FOR THIS DAY
is 400k too little? ill check again just to make sure ;v; <3333
oh, and if you need TBT bells i can also give you those c: just lemme know!


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted.
> 
> I do take TBT bells, and since I'm actually looking for some TBT bells at the moment, I could take it as payment for a detailed chibi. They don't take too long. :>
> 
> I'm at work right now, but when I get a chance, I can draw it. Shouldn't take more than a day. That okay with you?


40 TBT? The exchange rate is 1 million now I think per 100 TBT? I calculated using that c:

That would be alright! Just PM me when you are ready to trade! So how much will the payment for TBT bells be?
Edit : Whoops. Sentences flipped. Sentence #2 should be at #1 xD


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: gas mask so I dunno
lineart color: gray, not too dark or too light <u<
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait) - 3/4
reference:



Spoiler: ref










, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





payment: 40 TBT c:
other notes:  Could the hood be up with some hair sticking out? If you feel uncomfy about drawing a gasmask you can cancel x3
days/times you can trade: GMT +2.. I think xD On all day


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> 40 TBT? The exchange rate is 1 million now I think per 100 TBT? I calculated using that c:
> 
> That would be alright! Just PM me when you are ready to trade! So how much will the payment for TBT bells be?
> Edit : Whoops. Sentences flipped. Sentence #2 should be at #1 xD



.__. 100 tbt to 1mil bells? Wow. Yeah 40 TBT sounds right. 

I usually take payment before I start the art. I'll probably be able to draw later tonight, early tomorrow. If you can send the payment anytime before then, that will be great.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 17, 2014)

AhhHhh, I'm always late on slots. 

/continues to stalk


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: gas mask so I dunno
> lineart color: gray, not too dark or too light <u<
> ...



Accepted. You got the last spot! 

Admittedly, I'm not that great with drawing a gasmask. I can try? Is there an emotion you'd like in case I fail?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted. You got the last spot!
> 
> Admittedly, I'm not that great with drawing a gasmask. I can try? Is there an emotion you'd like in case I fail?



=c oh, did you not see my post? or should I have retyped my form?


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> .__. 100 tbt to 1mil bells? Wow. Yeah 40 TBT sounds right.
> 
> I usually take payment before I start the art. I'll probably be able to draw later tonight, early tomorrow. If you can send the payment anytime before then, that will be great.


Sent! Also, updated my post with reference


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted. You got the last spot!
> 
> Admittedly, I'm not that great with drawing a gasmask. I can try? Is there an emotion you'd like in case I fail?


A shy smile will do c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> =c oh, did you not see my post? or should I have retyped my form?


Aww sorry TnT I didn't wanna take your spot


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> =c oh, did you not see my post? or should I have retyped my form?



O_O Did I miss your post?! Omg I'm so sorry! X__X

Looking at it, it's my fault. It was before I was open, and when you edited it, it must have slipped my mind. I see that it's detailed chibi, and since this my fault, I don't mind putting you in an extra slot. 

If it's ok with you, I'll accept it. T_T Sorry for missing it!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> A shy smile will do c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Aww sorry TnT I didn't wanna take your spot



Ahah, it's okay, it's up to her, really! Mine WAS the last of the page so it's probably easily missed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kookey said:


> O_O Did I miss your post?! Omg I'm so sorry! X__X
> 
> Looking at it, it's my fault. It was before I was open, and when you edited it, it must have slipped my mind. I see that it's detailed chibi, and since this my fault, I don't mind putting you in an extra slot.
> 
> If it's ok with you, I'll accept it. T_T Sorry for missing it!



Ahh, only if you're sure! The only reason I didn't retype it is because I was worried about being too late HAHA,,,
But thank you! ;v; That would be very sweet of you! And again I can either pay in TBT bells or ingame bells, whichever you prefer!


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Ahh, only if you're sure! The only reason I didn't retype it is because I was worried about being too late HAHA,,,
> But thank you! ;v; That would be very sweet of you! And again I can either pay in TBT bells or ingame bells, whichever you prefer!



I'm sure.  

Hmmm I can take either at this point, whichever you're will to part with or is easier for you. If TBT bells, I'll start your art right away; if in-game, I'll start it once I get the money. :>


----------



## Cudon (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> I'm sure.
> 
> Hmmm I can take either at this point, whichever you're will to part with or is easier for you. If TBT bells, I'll start your art right away; if in-game, I'll start it once I get the money. :>


Would it be okay if I were to pay with 40 tbt bells aswell ? x3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> I'm sure.
> 
> Hmmm I can take either at this point, whichever you're will to part with or is easier for you. If TBT bells, I'll start your art right away; if in-game, I'll start it once I get the money. :>



I can just send you 50 TBT bells since I have too many anyway hahah <3 The conversion rate seems to have gone up, used to be 100 per 800k :I But ah well~ Sending now! And thank you so much again!


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Would it be okay if I were to pay with 40 tbt bells aswell ? x3



Sure. Can you just edit your post to reflect the change? 



Shirohibiki said:


> I can just send you 50 TBT bells since I have too many anyway hahah <3 The conversion rate seems to have gone up, used to be 100 per 800k :I But ah well~ Sending now! And thank you so much again!



Np~ 

I'm at work so I wont be able to start drawing it _immediately_ but it will be as soon as I get home. XD


----------



## pengutango (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey, I was wondering with TBT bells, how many are you looking for, for each commission since I didn't see the price next to the in-game bell price? I know requests are full right now, but I was curious for future ref. :3


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

pengutango said:


> kookey, I was wondering with TBT bells, how many are you looking for, for each commission since I didn't see the price next to the in-game bell price? I know requests are full right now, but I was curious for future ref. :3



I suppose whatever the current rate is. It fluctuates right? So whatever the style's price is, just convert it to its TBT equivalent. Right now 400k is 40 TBT apparently. 

I have to figure out how to convert these TBT bells to in-game bells eventually...>_>


----------



## Kildor (Apr 17, 2014)

kookey said:


> I suppose whatever the current rate is. It fluctuates right? So whatever the select style's price in its TBT equivalent at the moment. Right now 400k is 40 TBT apparently.
> 
> I have to figure out how to convert these TBT bells to in-game bells eventually...>_>



You can sell them in the TBT market place! 
A guy bought 3,500 TBT bells for like 35 Million. Which is crazy. Crazy price inflation *-*


----------



## mob (Apr 17, 2014)

Did I miss the slots again?


----------



## kookey (Apr 17, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Did I miss the slots again?



Yes. D: I'm sorry. ;_; 

But I'll be drawing a lot tomorrow so keep an eye out!


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 17, 2014)

Aw man i missed it //cries T.T


----------



## sej (Apr 18, 2014)

Hai! Sorry I am a bit late, I can pay now tho! c:


----------



## mob (Apr 18, 2014)

Are you open to drawing OCs?


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 18, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Happy/ smile
lineart color: medium blue ( color of my blue siggy background )
face angle: Portrait 
reference: Pic was too small when i attached it, heres link:
http://i.imgur.com/V9hAhFp.png
payment: 400k
other notes: nothing 
days/times you can trade: CST i can trade anytime this weekend!!


----------



## mayormars (Apr 18, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Cute blushie little smile (?)
lineart color: Lilac or Peach Pink! Your choice ~
face angle: Portrait
reference: 


Spoiler







payment: 400k bells
other notes: none, I guess!
days/times you can trade: Always, almost (not during the night tho) GMT+1


----------



## kookey (Apr 18, 2014)

gamzee said:


> Are you open to drawing OCs?


Yup! As long as you give me a ref, I'm open to it.



Konan224 said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: Happy/ smile
> lineart color: medium blue ( color of my blue siggy background )
> ...





mayormars said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: Cute blushie little smile (?)
> lineart color: Lilac or Peach Pink! Your choice ~
> ...



Accepted both, and if you're free, I can take both your payments now as well.


----------



## sej (Apr 18, 2014)

Nvm


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 18, 2014)

i can pay later


----------



## kookey (Apr 18, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> i can pay later



Ok, just let me know. I'll start the art once I get the payment.


----------



## sej (Apr 18, 2014)

Nvm


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 18, 2014)

Nvm i can pay now, adding and opening gates


----------



## sej (Apr 18, 2014)

Sent TBT bells! ^-^


----------



## kookey (Apr 18, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> Nvm i can pay now, adding and opening gates



Oh, I guess I'm coming to your town then? Ok. Be there in a second.


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 18, 2014)

open


----------



## sej (Apr 18, 2014)

Did you receive payment? c:


----------



## kookey (Apr 18, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Did you receive payment? c:



Yup! I'll update the first post shortly. Thanks for the payment!


----------



## sej (Apr 18, 2014)

Oki! Thanks so much! c: Thank you also for dealing with my annoyance


----------



## Pusheen (Apr 18, 2014)

did you check my pm?


----------



## mayormars (Apr 18, 2014)

I can pay now too  
I'll take the bells and add you, your town or mine?


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 18, 2014)

hi, just wondering, do you do full chibis animated? ;o


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 18, 2014)

lurkin like crazy xD


----------



## kookey (Apr 18, 2014)

mayormars said:


> I can pay now too
> I'll take the bells and add you, your town or mine?



Ahhh, sorry, I have to run some errands and do other things at the moment. I'll let you know when I get back.



iamnothyper said:


> hi, just wondering, do you do full chibis animated? ;o



At the moment, no.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 18, 2014)

OMG! CAN I GET A full body OF MY MAYOR>
?


----------



## kookey (Apr 18, 2014)

Shayne said:


> OMG! CAN I GET A full body OF MY MAYOR>
> ?



I'm full at the moment, so I can't, sorry.


----------



## mayormars (Apr 19, 2014)

kookey said:


> Ahhh, sorry, I have to run some errands and do other things at the moment. I'll let you know when I get back.



Np, could you take the bells now?


----------



## sej (Apr 19, 2014)

I am using mine! Thanks! c:


----------



## mob (Apr 19, 2014)

*style:* emoticon chibi 
*type:* Full body
*animated: * Nope!
*emotions:*  face
*reference:*Of my OC Destery? o3o
*payment: * 750k
*other notes:* this outfit would be great any questions? plz ask, i'm not the best at making things clear. -u-
*days/times you can trade:* Today, I'm CST.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 19, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: full body
emotions: either smug, evil, pout, doesnt give a frack, or something else that's fun... up to you xD
reference: chibis in sig 



Spoiler



[IMG]http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv157/saya_l/AC ref/HNI_0024.jpg[/IMG]


payment: 800k
other notes: balloon please, and fyi he has white leather shoes that are hard to see. 
days/times you can trade: est, night time

my attachment isnt working for some reason, leme kno if you need the screenshots @_____@


----------



## kookey (Apr 19, 2014)

gamzee said:


> *style:* emoticon chibi


Accepted!  Are you free to trade now?



iamnothyper said:


> style: emoticon chibi



Accepted! And what kind of balloon did you want? The one in your sig?


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 19, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted!  Are you free to trade now?
> 
> 
> 
> Accepted! And what kind of balloon did you want? The one in your sig?



yup that's fine^^


----------



## mob (Apr 19, 2014)

i'm available now.


----------



## kookey (Apr 19, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> yup that's fine^^



Ok cool. Let me know when you can send me a payment.


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 19, 2014)

i can do right now if you'd like ^^
just gotta whip out the ds.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 19, 2014)

hay kookey since a spot is open for detailed chibis i was wondering if i can get an updated one :O? All i want is to add a crown/flower to the previous one you did for me :3


----------



## kookey (Apr 19, 2014)

Yundai said:


> hay kookey since a spot is open for detailed chibis i was wondering if i can get an updated one :O? All i want is to add a crown/flower to the previous one you did for me :3



Sure, just fill out a form for me please?


----------



## Yundai (Apr 19, 2014)

kookey said:


> Sure, just fill out a form for me please?



oo of course ^^
style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Same
lineart color: Same
face angle: Same
reference:

payment: 400k?
other notes: Can you add either a hibiscus flower or crown which ever you perfer 
days/times you can trade: now if you would like XD


----------



## kookey (Apr 19, 2014)

Yundai said:


> payment: 400k?
> other notes: Can you add either a hibiscus flower or crown which ever you perfer
> days/times you can trade: now if you would like XD



Oh, you don't have to pay me 400k! It's just an update wont take that much time, so just a tip would be nice. XD


----------



## Yundai (Apr 19, 2014)

kookey said:


> Oh, you don't have to pay me 400k! It's just an update wont take that much time, so just a tip would be nice. XD



oo alright XP would 150k be fine ?


----------



## kookey (Apr 19, 2014)

Yundai said:


> oo alright XP would 150k be fine ?



Yup. :> I'm free now if you can pay.


----------



## Yundai (Apr 19, 2014)

kookey said:


> Yup. :> I'm free now if you can pay.



sure thing ^^do you still have me added as a friend :O? also my town or your town :3?


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

would it be too greedy to take up another spot .___.


----------



## mob (Apr 21, 2014)

^ thinking bout commissioning again lol


----------



## kookey (Apr 22, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> would it be too greedy to take up another spot .___.





gamzee said:


> ^ thinking bout commissioning again lol



Hahaha. Well seeing that I'm pretty open right now, I'm okay with it. iamnothyper, I'm about half way through your current commission, but I'm not against you asking for another spot, as long as you fill out another form and we treat it like a separate trade. :>

I'll be busy this week, so it may take a few days (but no longer than a week, promise) to get the art done, if you guys don't mind waiting.


----------



## sej (Apr 22, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: Full body
animated: No
emotions: Smiling
reference: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




payment: 800k
other notes: I added an extra 50k for a cyan bunny balloon! c:
days/times you can trade: I can trade in 5 mins! I am GMT

Thanks!


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2014)

*style:* emoticon chibi 
*type:* headshot
*animated: * yes
*emotions:* the star emotion in animal crossing? if that would work?
*reference:*Of my OC Destery
*payment: * 600k
*other notes:* since her hair is long i think her short hair would be easier, aka elsa's coronation hair..
*days/times you can trade:* anytime today.


----------



## kookey (Apr 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> days/times you can trade: I can trade in 5 mins! I am GMT



Accepted, and I'll add you to the list. I'm at work at the moment and wont be able to trade for a few hours, but I'll let you know when I can get on. 



gamzee said:


> *days/times you can trade:* anytime today.



Accepted! I'm busy for a few hours but will let you know when we can trade.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 22, 2014)

Back again :l I just really like these

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: straight-faced ish? annoyed?
lineart color: red again n.n' or black maybe
face angle: how about 3/4 this time
reference:
payment: 400k?
other notes:
days/times you can trade: any day of week, maybe not weekends, PST/PDT, most of the day also. Tonight works n.n


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi can you add me to the list? Or is it full?


----------



## kookey (Apr 22, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Back again :l I just really like these
> 
> other notes:
> days/times you can trade: any day of week, maybe not weekends, PST/PDT, most of the day also. Tonight works n.n



Ahahaha~ I don't mind return customers at all. ^_^

Accepted! I'll PM you when I'm free!



Krystal10140 said:


> Hi can you add me to the list? Or is it full?



Depends on the style.


----------



## Venn (Apr 22, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <--- Happy with Mouth Openish. Whatever you call that. lol
lineart color: Red or Green
face angle: Portrait
reference: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you need a better picture, let me know.
payment: 500k (100k Tip FYI)
other notes: Good Work!
days/times you can trade: Usually in the afternoons/evenings in EST. All Days usually available.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: (pick one -> headshot/full body) Headshot
animated: (pick one -> yes/no) **full body chibis cannot be animated** Yes
emotions: Yawning/Sleeping
reference: 

Accessory: Black thick glasses

Head accessory: Flashy hairpin 


payment: 500k-1mill? (If you have any other payment ideas please PM/VM me)
other notes:
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) Mon-Sun 5-8pm (If holidays, 2-10pm) GMT time zone

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you need a better pix let me know

- - - Post Merge - - -

If possible can you add another opening to the animated chibis? Like can you make me the 4th person?


----------



## kookey (Apr 22, 2014)

Venice said:


> days/times you can trade: Usually in the afternoons/evenings in EST. All Days usually available.



Accepted! I will add you to the list and let you know when I'm free (at work at the moment haha). 



Krystal10140 said:


> If possible can you add another opening to the animated chibis? Like can you make me the 4th person?



Err I may if I had more free time but I work a lot and don't like taking more than I feel I can take in a week, so right now no, I wouldn't. I'm sorry.  Space should be opening soon though, so if you want, just copy and paste or quote what you've posted when it does.


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok PM/VM once there's space I don't look at Meusuem that often


----------



## Venn (Apr 24, 2014)

I SEE A SPOT OPEN. (can I take another spot?)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: (full body)
animated: (no)
emotions: Happy with the mouth open!
reference:




payment: 800k
other notes: If you prefer to see the QR Codes for the shirts lmk.
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) Afternoon/evening EST

Also, is there a chance you can make this transparent?

800k + 500k = 1.3 Million (I'll pay it all at once)


----------



## ChrissyFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi can I order?
style: emoticon chibi 
type: (pick one -> headshot/full body) Full body
animated: (pick one -> yes/no) **full body chibis cannot be animated** no
emotions: Happy with mouth open
reference:
payment: 500k-2mill
other notes: can you please draw my mayor with a pink bunny balloon?
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) GMT mon-sun 2-10


----------



## miko (Apr 25, 2014)

I hope there's still a spot open! 

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: evil grin?
lineart color: red
face angle: portrait
reference: http://m.imgur.com/imaWCY5
payment: 400k
other notes: NA 
days/times you can trade: EST (GMT -5:00) I can trade most weekdays during the daytime.

Thank you!


----------



## kookey (Apr 25, 2014)

Venice said:


> I SEE A SPOT OPEN. (can I take another spot?)
> 
> 800k + 500k = 1.3 Million (I'll pay it all at once)



Meh, why not? XD Sure, I'll add you. I'll just count them as two separate commissions. Let me know when you can trade!  I'm free today throughout. 



ChrissyFan said:


> Hi can I order?
> style: emoticon chibi



Ahhh that style just filled up, I'm sorry! 



miko said:


> I hope there's still a spot open!
> 
> days/times you can trade: EST (GMT -5:00) I can trade most weekdays during the daytime.



Added!  Let me know when it's a good time to trade. I'll be on all throughout today (and I'm EST too! ).


----------



## miko (Apr 25, 2014)

kookey said:


> Added!  Let me know when it's a good time to trade. I'll be on all throughout today (and I'm EST too! ).



Hiya!  I'll add you now and swing by to drop off the payment if you're still available! 

Edit:  Actually, I have to walk the pup really quick.  I'll be back soon.  Btw, I'm going to send you a PM about your wishlist 

I'm back for now and I hope to catch you soon.


----------



## ChrissyFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dang but I'm pretty sure I posted first. Miko's not paying currently so can I pay you now and could you start my chibi first or if you don't want to I'm totally fine


----------



## sej (Apr 25, 2014)

ChrissyFan said:


> Dang but I'm pretty sure I posted first. Miko's not paying currently so can I pay you now and could you start my chibi first or if you don't want to I'm totally fine



Yes but Milko asked for something different which has slots! ^-^ You asked more emotion chibi and Milko asked for a detailed chibi! ^-^ Make sense now? c:


----------



## ChrissyFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sej said:


> Yes but Milko asked for something different which has slots! ^-^ You asked more emotion chibi and Milko asked for a detailed chibi! ^-^ Make sense now? c:



Ohh sorry my mistake thanks for clearing that up


----------



## sej (Apr 25, 2014)

ChrissyFan said:


> Ohh sorry my mistake thanks for clearing that up



Aww! Simple mistake! c:


----------



## ChrissyFan (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh I mixed up the names sorry I meant to say Venice hehe

- - - Post Merge - - -

But my mistake was that Venice posted before me so uh yeah sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -

But if he doesn't pay like in the next day can you replace him with me ? As I'm really urgent


----------



## mob (Apr 25, 2014)

Uh.. ^^^


----------



## kookey (Apr 25, 2014)

Sej said:


> Aww! Simple mistake! c:



Ahaha, Sej you're like my assistant manager LOL. <3



ChrissyFan said:


> But if he doesn't pay like in the next day can you replace him with me ? As I'm really urgent



No, sorry, I don't do that. Plus Venice has arranged to pay me today, so his/her slot has been set. Sorry, though. :/


----------



## sej (Apr 25, 2014)

kookey said:


> Ahaha, Sej you're like my assistant manager LOL. <3



Well  I want to make sure she knew xD


----------



## Venn (Apr 25, 2014)

Free Bump.
Good Spot Open


----------



## miko (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello!  Me again!   I hope it's ok...

style: emoticon chibi
type: full body
animated: no
emotions: big smile, closed eyes
reference: http://m.imgur.com/imaWCY5
payment: 800k
other notes: I'd like to hold  coffee cup please! (just like most days in real life lol)
days/times you can trade: EST (GMT-5:00)

Thank you.

Btw Venice, you and Rudy look amazing!


----------



## kookey (Apr 26, 2014)

miko said:


> Hello!  Me again!   I hope it's ok...



Yup, I'll just count it as a separate commission.  Accepted and added.


----------



## miko (Apr 26, 2014)

kookey said:


> Yup, I'll just count it as a separate commission.  Accepted and added.



Yay! Thank you  
I'll be out this morning, so I hope to catch you later this afternoon for payment.  I also have some of your wishlist items.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 29, 2014)

I think slots are open? 

*style: *emoticon chibi 
*type:* full body
*animated:* no
*emotions:*smiling/winking/whatever, doesn't matter - everything you do is so cute <3


Spoiler: Reference











*payment:* TBT Bells, total is 800k. I'll pay you 150 tbt???? I can go higher T.T
*other notes:* Have her holding a gold watering can? If not, a pinwheel works ;D
*days/times you can trade:* Will send payment whenever/if you accept!


----------



## Moonstone-June (Apr 29, 2014)

style: detailed chibi
type: sketch
emotions: Sticking toungue out, one eye closed.
lineart color: Light Brown
face angle: huh?
reference: Below, but with the http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20131004222659/animalcrossing/images/e/e0/Katie_ACNL_Villager_Wandering.jpg eyes.
payment: 400k
other notes: Can I have the hood up please?
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) GMT usually after 4pm

Thanks so much! Ill really appreciate it.


----------



## jupisan (Apr 29, 2014)

style: detailed chibi
type: sketch
emotions: happy
lineart color: navy
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4)
reference: 



Spoiler: mayor reference










payment: 400k
other notes: none, um if the amount is wrong in the payment. can you tell me. 
days/times you can trade: est, (gmt -5:00). any day

can I add another order, if not cool. 
style: emoticon chibi
type: full body
animated: no
reference:



Spoiler: mayor reference










payment: 750k
other notes: can you make the shades blue
days/times you can trade: anyday, est(gmt-5:00)


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Apr 29, 2014)

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: Smiling
lineart color: red
face angle: 3/4
reference: http://i412.photobucket.com/albums/pp203/darklover50/Animal Crossing/HNI_0027_zps74b96e41.jpg
payment: 400k
days/times you can trade: central daylight time. I will be on all day today xD


----------



## kookey (Apr 29, 2014)

Waaah o.o;; where did all these requests come from? XD You all come in bursts, don't you?



gnoixaim said:


> I think slots are open?



Yup!  Accepted! The 150 TBT is fine; send whenever. 



Moonstone-June said:


> face angle: huh?



Face angle means what direction your character's face will be. 3/4 means slightly to the side and portrait means face front. You can see my examples to get an idea of what angles I draw in. :3

Otherwise, accepted! I'll add you to the list. I'm at work right now so we'll have to arrange a time for the trade. 



jupisan said:


> style: detailed chibi
> 
> can I add another order, if not cool.
> style: emoticon chibi


Detailed commission is accepted, but I think the emoticon style is full. *checks* Yep. Sorry!



Darklover said:


> style: detailed chibi


Accepted!  At work, so I'll pm/vm you when I'm free to trade.


----------



## pengutango (Apr 29, 2014)

kookey, it's always in bursts! XD I definitely wanna order again at some point... whenever I figure out what I want AND I grab a spot.


----------



## Moonstone-June (Apr 29, 2014)

Oh, portrait please then!
I can find my reference but you can just use the signature stuff.


----------



## gnoixaim (Apr 29, 2014)

Payment sent!  Thank you <3


----------



## Moonstone-June (Apr 30, 2014)

I can swing by to give you the money now or later ^.^ .
I wish wifi letters were possible so we could just add each other and give money or something.


----------



## kookey (Apr 30, 2014)

Moonstone-June said:


> I can swing by to give you the money now or later ^.^ .
> I wish wifi letters were possible so we could just add each other and give money or something.



Ahh sorry. I'm at work at the moment. I'm EST and don't get done with work until 6pm my time. Idk if that's too late or not for you, but I see you're free after 4pm GMT which is around 1pm for me, and I'll be free tomorrow around then. Does that work for you?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Apr 30, 2014)

I might be available then, and ill msg you if im available after 6 (10pm GMT) today.


----------



## ghostbadgers (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh my gosh these are so cute ;3; 
I wanna order, but I don't understand if you are open or not? ;v; I read everything and still don't get it... wah my migraine doesn't help either... can I just... ask politely if you are open? OTL


----------



## kookey (May 1, 2014)

ghostbadgers said:


> Oh my gosh these are so cute ;3;
> I wanna order, but I don't understand if you are open or not? ;v; I read everything and still don't get it... wah my migraine doesn't help either... can I just... ask politely if you are open? OTL



Ahahah tyvm. I'm open but none of the slots are available. Should be by tomorrow since I'm done with a few of them. Hopefully that clears that up.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

Your chibis are adorable x3 I can't believe I missed this shop! I'll definitely be lurking for a slot :3 (I'll probably miss it because of my stupid timezone) xD

Btw do you draw villagers as detailed chibi or are they mayor only? The examples only have mayors but it wouldn't hurt to ask


----------



## kookey (May 1, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Your chibis are adorable x3 I can't believe I missed this shop! I'll definitely be lurking for a slot :3 (I'll probably miss it because of my stupid timezone) xD
> 
> Btw do you draw villagers as detailed chibi or are they mayor only? The examples only have mayors but it wouldn't hurt to ask



Oh, all the styles are available for mayors AND villagers (and any OC's or other fandom characters)! I'd actually love to try drawing a detailed chibi villager (no one has asked yet so I haven't tried).


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 1, 2014)

kookey said:


> Oh, all the styles are available for mayors AND villagers (and any OC's or other fandom characters)! I'd actually love to try drawing a detailed chibi villager (no one has asked yet so I haven't tried).



Oh cool! No one has ordered one yet? I shall be the first >:3 Jks haha that's if I get a slot of course xD
I'll continue lurking for one x3


----------



## miko (May 1, 2014)

Bumpity bump order time 

style: emoticon chibi 
type: full body
animated: NA
emotions: smile, closed mouth
reference: PMed
payment: 750k
other notes: NA
days/times you can trade: EST 

Thank you.


----------



## gnoixaim (May 1, 2014)

Omg, you have another slot open. Could I request my other mayor to be drawn??? If not, please ignore my post ! <3
*style:* emoticon chibi 
*type: *full body
*animated*: no
*emotions:* doesn't matter, smiling 
*reference*:


Spoiler: reference









And if you could, have her holding a lollipop?


*payment:* tbt bells - 150 tbt.
*other notes:* you previously did a headshot of her like this -




*days/times you can trade:* will send payment, if accepted.

<3


----------



## kookey (May 1, 2014)

miko said:


> Thank you.


Accepted!  



gnoixaim said:


> Omg, you have another slot open. Could I request my other mayor to be drawn??? If not, please ignore my post ! <3
> <3



;D Accepted. I'll add it as a separate commission. Working on your first one now.


----------



## Akari_Clarity (May 1, 2014)

Can I come over to your town and pay you in about 4hrs?
That's about the time I get done with work today.  :3


----------



## gnoixaim (May 1, 2014)

kookey said:


> ;D Accepted. I'll add it as a separate commission. Working on your first one now.



Yessss! Payment sent! <3


----------



## Pusheen (May 2, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: Full body
animated: no
emotions: Delight
reference:http://oi58.tinypic.com/24lmwyf.jpg
payment: 800k
other notes: Can you please have me holding a faded minty green color balloon? Basically the green parts of my dress!
days/times you can trade: CST or GMT -5, i can trade anytime really xD


----------



## Skyfall (May 2, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi 
type: headshot
animated: yes
emotions: winking... maybe with some hearts popping around?
reference: Fauna please!
payment: 600,000 bells
other notes: I'm low on bells, so my sister VioletsTown will pay.  
days/times you can trade: She can pay you 2-3 p.m. PST or 10 pm -midnight PST.


----------



## VioletsTown (May 2, 2014)

Hello!  I'm buying the emoticon chibi for my sister Skyfall.    She already posted the trade times, let me know if those times work for you and I am happy to come over to drop the bells.  If not, let me know some alternate times?  I can try to make myself available other times.  It's a belated birthday gift.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

I hope I'm not too late again. Can you do the kangaroo villager Rooney? Or would that be too hard?

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: surprise me
lineart color: black
face angle: what's 3/4?
reference: 
payment: 400k
other notes:
days/times you can trade: AEST (GMT+10)


----------



## kookey (May 2, 2014)

Konan224 said:


> days/times you can trade: CST or GMT -5, i can trade anytime really xD



Accepted! Can you trade now? 



Skyfall said:


> other notes: I'm low on bells, so my sister VioletsTown will pay.
> days/times you can trade: She can pay you 2-3 p.m. PST or 10 pm -midnight PST.



Accepted! 



VioletsTown said:


> Hello!  I'm buying the emoticon chibi for my sister Skyfall.    She already posted the trade times, let me know if those times work for you and I am happy to come over to drop the bells.  If not, let me know some alternate times?  I can try to make myself available other times.  It's a belated birthday gift.



I'm free now! Up until for 6ish hours.  Let me know what works for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> I hope I'm not too late again. Can you do the kangaroo villager Rooney? Or would that be too hard?
> 
> face angle: what's 3/4?
> reference:
> days/times you can trade: AEST (GMT+10)



Accepted! I can certainly try, hahaha XD. 3/4 is a type of angle I can draw your character's face in. Portrait is face front, 3/4 is slightly to the side, like in my examples (a little to the left or right).


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted! I can certainly try, hahaha XD. 3/4 is a type of angle I can draw your character's face in. Portrait is face front, 3/4 is slightly to the side, like in my examples (a little to the left or right).



Yay sweet! x3 Oh cool! I'll go with 3/4 then :3 Did I post the price correctly? 400k?


----------



## VioletsTown (May 2, 2014)

kookey, just sent you a pm, but trying the thread too.  I'm available now to drop off payment for Skyfall... let me know if now works for you?


----------



## kookey (May 2, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Yay sweet! x3 Oh cool! I'll go with 3/4 then :3 Did I post the price correctly? 400k?



Yup!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 2, 2014)

kookey said:


> Yup!



Sweet! Well I'm available to drop off the bells now and I'll be available most of today (it's morning here lol). Let me know when you'd like me to come down ^^


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2014)

Hey kookey! Damn, I really wanna get an emoticon slot, but I keep missing out on it. XD Anyway, I think you have a slot open in the detailed chibi right?

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: winking with a heart, like this one: *[x]*
lineart color: blue/teal/turquoise (something along those lines)
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait)
reference: *[x]* *[x]*
payment: TBT bells - 75 enough? I'd be happy to pay more if you'd like.
other notes: No oval shades, though figured you wouldn't include them anyway with her winking. XD
days/times you can trade: N/A since I'm gonna be paying with TBT bells anyway


----------



## kookey (May 2, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Hey kookey! Damn, I really wanna get an emoticon slot, but I keep missing out on it. XD Anyway, I think you have a slot open in the detailed chibi right?
> 
> face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait)
> payment: TBT bells - 75 enough? I'd be happy to pay more if you'd like.
> ...



 Accepted! What face angle do you want? A little to the side (3/4) or portrait (face front)?


----------



## pengutango (May 2, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted! What face angle do you want? A little to the side (3/4) or portrait (face front)?



Oh oops, I thought I put 3/4, but guess when I hit ctrl+z at some point to fix a typo, it reverted it. XD But, yeah, 3/4~

Sending payment now! 

Thanks!


----------



## Skyfall (May 4, 2014)

Hi kookey!  I love the Fauna you did for me, so going to order one more!  

style: emoticon chibi 
type: headshot
animated: yes
emotions: sleepy, with maybe the sleepy bubbles coming out of him?
reference: Bruce please!
payment: 150 TBT?  I can offer more if that's too low, just let me know.  
other notes:
days/times you can trade: Will send payment as soon as you accept.  Thanks!


----------



## pengutango (May 4, 2014)

Editing in my form now:

style: emoticon chibi 
type: full body
animated: no
emotions: smiling with teeth showing, eyes open (like this one: *[x]*)
reference: 



Spoiler











payment: 125 tbt enough? Not sure what you've been getting for these, so let me know.
other notes: can you add a pinwheel? If not, a green bunny balloon works too? Hm... actually, would be possible to do both? Like two separate images. They'd be the same minus the items. I can pay more for this.
days/times you can trade: n/a, paying with TBT bells

---------------------------------------------------

style: detailed chibi 
type: sketch
emotions: smile (see ref)
lineart color: purple
face angle: portrait
reference: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Ha, you remember making me this right~? :3)
payment: 75 TBT bells
other notes: Yeah, pretty much, you're making the detailed chibi version of the emoticon of my mayor. XD
days/times you can trade: N/A, TBT bells payment


----------



## jupisan (May 4, 2014)

style: emoticon chibi
type: full body
animated: no
reference:



Spoiler: mayor reference










payment: 750k
other notes: can you make the shades blue
days/times you can trade: anyday, est(gmt-5:00)


----------



## Elov (May 4, 2014)

style: 2 emoticon chibis
type: (pick one -> headshot/full body) head shot
animated: (pick one -> yes/no) **full body chibis cannot be animated** Yes
emotions: Can you draw a hearts that pops up between the two, and have both of them blush? 
reference: http://i.imgur.com/sPYuds9.png
payment: 1.2 Milll?
other notes: Hopefully it's okay that I'm requesting a couple..
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) Pacific time zone 3pm-5pm any day



Just in case emoticon chibi is full I would also take a detailed chibi....


style: 2 detailed chibis
type: sketch
emotions: The boy winking with a heart and the girl blushing
lineart color: Girl pink. Boy blue
face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait) 3/4 can they be facing each other?
reference:  http://i.imgur.com/sPYuds9.png
payment: 800k
other notes: I hope it's isn't too much trouble
days/times you can trade: (please include your timezone) Pacific time zone 3pm-5pm any day


----------



## kookey (May 4, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> payment: 150 TBT?  I can offer more if that's too low, just let me know.
> other notes:



*Accepted*! That should be enough. I'm not sure what the TBT to in-game rate is right now, but that sounds about right.



pengutango said:


> style: emoticon chibi
> payment: 125 tbt enough? Not sure what you've been getting for these, so let me know.
> other notes: can you add a pinwheel? If not, a green bunny balloon works too? Hm... actually, would be possible to do both? Like two separate images. They'd be the same minus the items. I can pay more for this.
> 
> style: detailed chibi



Okay, so. I can *accept the emoticon*, and I'm okay with making two images with two different things in your hand, but I would like a little extra for that. In regards to the detailed chibi though, do you mind holding off for a bit? I haven't finished your current request just yet but it's almost there. Do you mind just quoting this portion of your request after I send you the finished product of your current request (which should be soon)? This is of course provided space is available by then, but I think it will be. Sorry! 



jupisan said:


> style: emoticon chibi



Sorry! Slots for that style just filled up. 



Elov said:


> style: 2 emoticon chibis
> 
> style: 2 detailed chibis
> face angle: (pick one -> 3/4 or portrait) 3/4 can they be facing each other?



I don't do couple or group pictures, BUT for this, I can take two separate orders and then join them in one image. In regards to emoticon chibis, that style is full so I can't accept that request just yet, sorry! But I can *accept *your detailed chibi request--again, though, I will count them as separate commissions. You don't have to submit any extra forms and you can pay them both off at once, but you will take two slots. Sorry if this is a little inconvenient but it's just easier for me to two one character at a time.


----------



## pengutango (May 4, 2014)

kookey said:


> Okay, so. I can *accept the emoticon*, and I'm okay with making two images with two different things in your hand, but I would like a little extra for that. In regards to the detailed chibi though, do you mind holding off for a bit? I haven't finished your current request just yet but it's almost there. Do you mind just quoting this portion of your request after I send you the finished product of your current request (which should be soon)? This is of course provided space is available by then, but I think it will be. Sorry!



Nope, that's fine.  I'll do that. Hmmm, for the emoticon, would 150-175 TBT work? Honestly am terrible when it comes to offers, so yeah... XD


----------



## TaliZorah (May 4, 2014)

Still lurking for an open spot. ><


----------



## jupisan (May 4, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


> Still lurking for an open spot. ><


me too.


----------



## Skyfall (May 4, 2014)

Hi Kookey!  Just sent the tbt bells for the bruce chibi.  Thanks!


----------



## kookey (May 5, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Nope, that's fine.  I'll do that. Hmmm, for the emoticon, would 150-175 TBT work? Honestly am terrible when it comes to offers, so yeah... XD



That's fine! Just send whatever you're comfortable with sending. :>



TaliZorah said:


> Still lurking for an open spot. ><





jupisan said:


> me too.



Ahhhh .__.;; I'm sorry...I promise I'll work as fast as I can.


----------



## miko (May 5, 2014)

We have lots of <3 and work for you kookey!


----------



## Moonstone-June (May 5, 2014)

I want the other style but im poor xD . I love your art! Ill get more of it when im richer!


----------



## pengutango (May 6, 2014)

As you just finished my other one~ quoting my other one now. 



pengutango said:


> style: detailed chibi
> type: sketch
> emotions: smile (see ref)
> lineart color: purple
> ...


----------



## kookey (May 6, 2014)

pengutango said:


> As you just finished my other one~ quoting my other one now.



Accepted! Will add you now. Feel free to send the payment when you can. :>


----------



## raimon (May 6, 2014)

ahh your art is so cute


----------



## kookey (May 6, 2014)

raimon said:


> ahh your art is so cute



Ahaha, thank you! <3


----------



## raimon (May 6, 2014)

kookey said:


> Ahaha, thank you! <3



definitely lurking for a slot! :3c


----------



## pengutango (May 6, 2014)

kookey said:


> Accepted! Will add you now. Feel free to send the payment when you can. :>



Just sent payment for both, so I should be all set. :3 Thanks and can't wait!


----------



## Lolabuns (May 7, 2014)

Still lurking for detailed chibi slots! Sooo cute.


----------



## Skyfall (May 7, 2014)

kookey, look at my cool signature!  thanks again, i love them so much.    well worth stalking your thread 3 different times over a few months, ha, ha.


----------



## kookey (May 7, 2014)

Hey guys! So I always wanted to do a giveaway/raffle but I don't have giant amounts of in-game/TBT bells or super duper rare items and the only thing I got going for me AC-wise is art...I figured, WHY NOT AN ART GIVEAWAY? (Hahahaha, it sounded so much better in my head.)

SO my idea is this: a raffle that takes only 1 TBT to enter. Like a raffle, you have a higher chance the more raffle tickets you buy (each 1 TBT). I want to offer different level of prizes: maybe a detailed chibi with clean lineart and color, of you an a villager? Or maybe even a full-body animated chibi?! Basically things that are a step above what I offer presently in my shop, and there could be a few winners. 

That's it! I just want to know between any of you who frequent my shop if this is something you'd like to enter, and if this is something other people would want to enter too. Thanks!


----------



## raimon (May 7, 2014)

i would definitely enter that!


----------



## kookey (May 7, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> kookey, look at my cool signature!  thanks again, i love them so much.    well worth stalking your thread 3 different times over a few months, ha, ha.



I'm so happy!  Your chibis are some of the best work I've done, in my opinion. <3



raimon said:


> i would definitely enter that!



Yessssssssss!


----------



## miko (May 7, 2014)

kookey said:


> Hey guys! So I always wanted to do a giveaway/raffle but I don't have giant amounts of in-game/TBT bells or super duper rare items and the only thing I got going for me AC-wise is art...I figured, WHY NOT AN ART GIVEAWAY? (Hahahaha, it sounded so much better in my head.)
> 
> SO my idea is this: a raffle that takes only 1 TBT to enter. Like a raffle, you have a higher chance the more raffle tickets you buy (each 1 TBT). I want to offer different level of prizes: maybe a detailed chibi with clean lineart and color, of you an a villager? Or maybe even a full-body animated chibi?! Basically things that are a step above what I offer presently in my shop, and there could be a few winners.
> 
> That's it! I just want to know between any of you who frequent my shop if this is something you'd like to enter, and if this is something other people would want to enter too. Thanks!



Heck yes!  Where do I sign up?!


----------



## kookey (May 7, 2014)

miko said:


> Heck yes!  Where do I sign up?!



Ahahaha! Awesome, I'm glad. It's not up yet. I'm going to work on some samples and things like that so people know what they're entering. But I'll be sure to provide a link here when the day comes!


----------



## Lolabuns (May 7, 2014)

Looking forward to it! Chin up, darling. You'll figure it all out soon, no rush! :3


----------



## Skyfall (May 7, 2014)

I think that would be totally awesome, people would be so psyched to enter.


----------



## kookey (May 13, 2014)

Hello guys! Art raffle is announced! Please click on the pic below to go to the raffle page for more details! Thanks and I hope lots of people enter!


----------



## miko (May 13, 2014)

Eeeeeek!  How exciting!!!  Your raffle banner is awesome!


----------



## Melissa-Crossing (May 13, 2014)

I'll be lurking when it becomes available again! (Your drawings are awesome!)


----------



## kookey (May 13, 2014)

miko said:


> Eeeeeek!  How exciting!!!  Your raffle banner is awesome!



Thank you!  I hope you join, miko. <3



Melissa-Crossing said:


> I'll be lurking when it becomes available again! (Your drawings are awesome!)



Thanks so much! It may be awhile though, since I have an art raffle going on at the moment.


----------



## mob (May 13, 2014)

entered <3


----------



## miko (May 14, 2014)

kookey said:


> Thank you!  I hope you join, miko. <3



Will do!


----------



## Kikiyama (May 24, 2014)

Your art is lovely  I'm entering your raffle and I would love to get on the commission slot list for an unanimated chibi head when slots open up again! Once you open up after your raffle prizes are finished, the slots will be open for first-come first-serve is that how it works?


----------



## RoughInTheDiamond (May 24, 2014)

//BREATHES HEAVILY

I CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO OPEN 
YOUR ART IS ADORBZ


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, just wondering if your going to open again any time soon.


----------



## jupisan (Jan 15, 2015)

when will you open again?


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yea, I;ve kinda been waitinf for like a year ^^


----------

